#lubuntu-devel 2015-08-24
<phillw> wxl: is beta2 still slated in for testing tomorrow?
<wxl> phillw: yep
<wxl> phillw: well, no. you mean beta1 ;)
<phillw> lol B1... :) Sorry, failing at multi tasking :D
<phillw> I see Julien has not had time to shrink the iso's. But, it was a slim hope for him to have cracked it.
<wxl> he *DID* push a new lxqt
<ianorlin> a new iso?
<ianorlin> or ppa for wiley?
<wxl> iso ianorlin
<wxl> haven't checked it but he messaged me about it
<ianorlin> link?
<phillw> ooh lxqt would be fun :)
<wxl> ianorlin: http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-vivid-20150822-i386.iso
<wxl> as always it's in http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/
<phillw> let me get this double applet bug confirmed and I'll go grab it.
<phillw> wxl: i do not see the double applet issue with a clean i386 alternate install.
#lubuntu-devel 2015-08-25
<flexiondotorg> wxl, Are you participating in 15.10 beta 1?
<flexiondotorg> phillw, Do you know? ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<flexiondotorg> I'm helping with the flavour releases again and I'm just round up who is taking part.
<flexiondotorg> Unit193, Do you know? ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^6
<flexiondotorg> Images need to be spun.
<flexiondotorg> wxl, We are assuming you want to participate in Beta 1. If you decide otherwise let me know and we'll remove Lubuntu.
<phillw> flexiondotorg: yes we are
<flexiondotorg> Thanks phillw
<phillw> flexiondotorg: to save any confusion, lubuntu does all the pre-release milestones :)
<flexiondotorg> phillw, OK, if I do this again I will just assume Lubuntu are taking part.
<flexiondotorg> Can someone from Lubuntu update the wiki please? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/Beta1
<phillw> flexiondotorg: as soon as the notes are ready :)
<phillw> flexiondotorg: done
<flexiondotorg> phillw, Great. Thank you.
<phillw> Beta 1 spins are now available.
<sakang> anyone using the lxqt ppa?  the appearance is not working and desktop missing in the lxqt config
<sakang> this on wily, lxqt 0.9
<sakang> just noticed lxqt-common has 15.04.1 suffix while everything is 15.10?
<sakang> and it's version 0.9.1
<wxl> flexiondotorg: sorry. email follows me where i go but not irc. yep, we're on
<phillw> wxl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/Beta1/Lubuntu will need updating with what ever bugs we're carrying forward
<wxl> phillw: yes dear. :) thank you very much for all your help
<phillw> hey, I was lurking :P
 * ianorlin grabs desktopamd64 for live session
<phillw> wxl: any ideas on the latest twist with double / not double / not appearing at all applets?
<wxl> phillw: yeah i don't know. that's some weird stuff, for sure.
<phillw> it is when same iso exhibits different behaviour!
<ianorlinlive> I have not produced a bug but it is quite confusing
<wxl> that just doesn't make any bloody sense
<ianorlinlive> ok only one nm-applet is running I found out through pgrep
<phillw> i still have two network and two skype applets on my production wily... which is down from the 4 i had last Friday!
<ianorlinlive> also the new applet is actually the fcitx input method
<ianorlinlive> ok I may have found a workaround
<phillw> ianorlinlive: i was debating killing that, as I still have dbus
<phillw> which... has started to fall out again... not got a full bug report on it as yet.
<ianorlinlive> ok this makes no sense as right clicking indicator applet settings and pressing show indicators and then start it back again gets one
<ianorlinlive> also lubuntu software center has a wierd ui typo but not sure this will be fixed when clicking on info for a package it says infos on $package
<phillw> ianorlinlive: wxl the lsc bug for alternate has a proposed work around, that I'll test out. It would be a lot of effort to try and trap the instance that is causing the issue in LSC with alternate.
<ianorlinlive> phillw I think there are several actually
<phillw> ianorlinlive: if it is a type, let jorn know that's a quick fix :)
<phillw> Typo
<ianorlinlive> yeah I could probably do this myself even
<phillw> yeah, and then just ask for a merge. Jorn has been baby sitting it, whilst the work on cute progresses.
<phillw> wxl: I can confirm that Jorn's workaround for LSC works... just need to tell people to ignore all the bitching the error reports throw up, but it does not report an error on completion and the full suite is available to LSC
<wxl> phillw: make that clear in the bug and we'll be good
<phillw> wilco
<phillw> it's not going to get a fix, but is it okay to mark as triaged?
<wxl> phillw: naw, we should just call it won't fix. but change the title that there's a workaround.
<phillw> okies... let go dig it up!
<phillw> +me
<wxl> phillw: if you need me to do anything, let me know
<wxl> i'm upgrading bsd servers over here
<phillw> wxl: you'll have to change bug status.. needs a bug person :) bug 1467517
<ubot93> bug 1467517 in lubuntu-software-center (Ubuntu) "LSC can only 'see' installed applications - Work around released." [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1467517
<wxl> phillw: on it
<wxl> bug 1467517 is done, thanks
<ubot93> bug 1467517 in lubuntu-software-center (Ubuntu) "LSC can only 'see' installed applications - Work around released." [Critical,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1467517
<phillw> wxl: no longer critical... actually - it never wa
<wxl> ianorlin: you might want to pop onto #lubuntu and help whouser with multimonitor
<phillw> important, sure ... but critical.... nah
<wxl> heh i made it low oops XD
<phillw> for a n00b, it is important... I know we know how to get around it using apt / synaptic etc... but :)
<phillw> wxl: appreciate your views on the applet email now that melodie has updated it.... We NEED a bug raising :)
<phillw> bbs need to drop internet soon, else alternate ignores the ISO
<wxl> phillw: so is there a bug report?
<phillw> wxl: not to my knowledge,,, what would you like it reporting against... I can use the VM with the multiple a-applets if you want.
<wxl> phillw: sheesh, i don't know. lxpanel?
<wxl> we can always reassign it
<phillw> i was thinking openbox, after what melodie said about us running an older version
<wxl> just getting the report will be the essential factor
<phillw> but, I'll do it for lxpanel
<phillw> this bug is bloody crazy..... 32 bit alternate... no a-applet and only 1 nm applet (as i saw with 64 bit alternate)
<phillw> wxl: can you give me the link for the email thread [Lubuntu-qa] Duplicate applet icons for online help etc 'â' and network-manager (nm-applet) Thanks
<wxl> phillw: starts at https://lists.launchpad.net/lubuntu-qa/msg05277.html
<phillw> wxl: does it make sense to you to tie the bug to the on going email, as it has far more detail?
<wxl> phillw: sure, but summarize
<phillw> I will :)
<phillw> wxl: wait for it to process, then go and edit!!! bug 1488660
<ubot93> bug 1488660 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "Intermittent bug with additional applets appearing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1488660
<phillw> aaaaggggghhhhhhh.....
<phillw> side by side 32 bit alternate issue had 2 x nm-applets, no 'a' applets and a reboot now shows just one nm-applet
<phillw> aaarrrgggghhhhh... and after a 2nd reboot.. i have 2 x nm-applets....
<phillw> then just one ....
<phillw> and then one.... and then two....
<phillw> wxl: hmm, it seems the boot is different as to if I get two nm-applets or just one
<phillw> cancel that...
#lubuntu-devel 2015-08-26
<flexiondotorg> Morning.
<flexiondotorg> wxl, Just want to swing by and find out how the Beta 1 testing is going.
<ianorlin> flexiondotorg: I don't think he is up yet it is 1 am his tieme and I should probably be sleeping
<ianorlin> Have one really annoying intemitant fault
<flexiondotorg> ianorlin, Thanks for the info.
<flexiondotorg> Is the issue a show stopper?
<ianorlin> I don't think so
<flexiondotorg> OK.
<wxl> flexiondotorg: almost there. we need a couple i386 tests and then i need to work up all the paperwork.
<wxl> speaking of which ianorlin phillw et al. what about those missing i386 desktops?
<phillw> wxl: they can be done.. only wednesday evening :D We're all waiting for a global respin to happen after we test and pass everything - like they always do!
<wxl> phillw: what's thedeal with the respin?
<phillw> so far, no global respin... they're waiting for us to finish all the tests before some one in -release calls for one :P
<wxl> OH
<wxl> it's -release's idea then
<wxl> blah
<wxl> flexiondotorg: well, looks like they're not coming along at all now that we're waiting on a respin XD
<phillw> no one in release has called for one :)
<wxl> oh wait a minute
<wxl> this is humor
<wxl> nevermind
<wxl> XD
<phillw> unless they are actually waiting  for us to finish early and make us do it all over again :P
<phillw> he he... go grab another cup of coffee wxl your caffiene levels are not yet up to normal level :)
<wxl> clearly phillw
<wxl> nevermind flexiondotorg XD
<wxl> where's genii when i need coffee? :)
<flexiondotorg> wxl, I take it LXQt is not happening for 15.10?
<wxl> flexiondotorg: no
<flexiondotorg> wxl, Do you have an ETA?
<wxl> flexiondotorg: prolly 1610
<flexiondotorg> Oh wow.
<wxl> flexiondotorg: well i'm not going to spring new features on an LTS
<flexiondotorg> Are you waiting for a 1.0 of LXQt?
<wxl> flexiondotorg: waiting on getting all apps changed over, etc. it's not all about lxqt itself.
<flexiondotorg> wxl, Do you mean stuff like the Lubuntu Software Center?
<wxl> flexiondotorg: yeah and figuring out which qt apps are going to replace the gtk ones.
<wxl> flexiondotorg: it's not exactly plug and play :)
<wxl> flexiondotorg: we're most of the way there, but we're not going to make 15.10 and as i said, we're not going to spring something new in an LTS
<flexiondotorg> wxl, Sensible.
<phillw> wb gsilva
<ianorlin> yay confirm scrollwheel works on live session in my laptop
<ianorlin> although we don't maintain this http://launchpad.net/bugs/1458383 seems like it would mostly only affect lubuntu users and others who go out of their way to use zram
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1458383 in gnome-disk-utility (Ubuntu) "gnome-disk-utilty does not allow swapoff of zram devices" [Undecided,New]
<ianorlin> argh I actually did i386 autoresize but into freed space
<ianorlin> but then closed my browser window but have reported the bugs now
<phillw> ianorlin: I'm just doing a full install with desktop and will then re-start it to auto resize
<ianorlin> ah ok
<phillw> i only have 10GB HDD VM's as standard, so only do a full, then a side by side... I did alt last night... so needed to flush and restart... it does not take long :)
<phillw> well, actually... my two CentOS VM's have 20 GB each :D But they are used as machines
#lubuntu-devel 2015-08-27
<flexiondotorg> How goes the Lubuntu testing?
<ianorlin> I think it is mostly done but we have found some bugs but nothing really a blocker
<flexiondotorg> ianorlin, wxl Can I assume you do not want the PowerPC images releasing?
<flexiondotorg> phillw, Do you know if the PowerPC images are intended to be released?
<phillw> flexiondotorg: they are not intended for release but are built and periodically tested.
<flexiondotorg> OK, thanks.
<flexiondotorg> phillw, ianorlin wxl Are your release notes in order?
<flexiondotorg> All flavours are now marked ready.
<phillw> flexiondotorg: I'm just adding the  last bug to the release notes right now.. a few minutes.....
<flexiondotorg> phillw, Brillaint.
<phillw> all done :)
<eipi10> anyone familiar with the gtk-greeter.conf file?
<phillw> eipi10: nope, but have a read of http://askubuntu.com/questions/569297/configure-lightdm-greeter-in-ubuntu-14-04 and http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/01/install-lightdm-gtk-greater-1-7-1-ubuntu/
<eipi10> thanks
<wxl> thanks phillw i owe you big time. i ended up in a meeting last night until late
<eipi10> do you think I can just delete the background=... line in this file?
<eipi10> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-JEq4stGYDH8/UEoJaOHhPbI/AAAAAAAABws/0BW_vQNh770/s1600/edit+lightdm-gtk-greeter.configuration-file.png
<phillw> eipi10: it's not something i've tried, but a quick scan of those two links looked hopeful :)
<phillw> wxl: i came online a bit earlier than usual, before flex started to get frantic :P
<wxl> well thank you regardless phillw :)
<phillw> there was only the applet bug to add to the notes, no big deal :)
<wxl> cool thanks
<phillw> ahh, no email about the release .... no biggie.. I'll go do FB and G+, and poke the birthday boy to do the others :)
<wxl> k thanks
<wxl> wait
<wxl> raf's bday??
<phillw> indeed !!
<wxl> oh wow
<phillw> we hunt in groups... silverlion (19th), me the day after(20th) and raf a week after me(27th) :)
<wxl> wow
<wxl> my wife and daughter are both the end of this month too
<phillw> by Sis is 30th ... and she hits the BIG five - Oh this year :P
<tsimonq2> So I don't have to continuously say it, happy birthday to everyone mentioned
<ianorlin> I have the same birthday as my twin brother
<phillw> he he
<Kamilion> Hey, a beta ISO.
<Kamilion> Yoink.
<wxl> coming on beta 2 Kamilion
<wxl> which is to say ubuntu will join in
<wxl> Kamilion: you play ingress?
<Kamilion> pardon?
<Kamilion> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/Beta1/Lubuntu  < this says august 27th... did I miss something?
<tsimonq2> Kamilion: Yes you did
<wxl> yep today's the 27th alright
<wxl> so since that's released next up is beta 2
<Kamilion> okay, where do I download beta 2 then?
<wxl> "coming on" not "being at"
<Kamilion> oh
<Kamilion> blargh!
<Kamilion> wxl: nah, I don't touch google games
<wxl> Kamilion: not owned by google anymore
<Unit193> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2015-August/001150.html
<Kamilion> wxl: then I care even less about it
<wxl> Kamilion: huh?
<Kamilion> if it's not google now, I can't even trust them at all
<tsimonq2> Hooray for my new computer tomorrow! Yay for ISO testing!
<wxl> strange logic
<tsimonq2> I am seriously going to smoke everyone else out of the water with all of my ISO testing...
<tsimonq2> Seriously, you will all be wondering how much free time I have
<tsimonq2> And I have a lot
<tsimonq2> So get rekt
<tsimonq2> Y'all
<tsimonq2> And that is funny because I am from Wisconsin
<Kamilion> wxl: ingress his heavily location based
<Kamilion> *is
<Kamilion> I don't trust anyone other than google with my GLatitude data.
<tsimonq2> Hey, wxl, quick question for you. Ping me when you are ready...
<tsimonq2> wxl
#lubuntu-devel 2015-08-28
<Kamilion> tsimonq2: knock it off
<tsimonq2> Kamilion: What?
<phillw> wxl: gsilva so it does not get forgotten, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/Beta2/Lubuntu now exists. Hopefully, we may have some bugs fixed by the time it comes out!
<wxl> thank you phillw :)
<sakang> The latest update today made the lxqt-appearance working.  Thanks.  lxqt-Desktop is still missing though.
<tsimonq2> wxl: They should add some QA tests for LXQt, because I would love to help out with that
<tsimonq2> wxl: And either way, if there is a way that I could help out with LXQt, let me know
<tsimonq2> wxl: Or rather the transition
<tsimonq2> wxl: Let me know. I will be here XD
<wxl> we'll get there with it tsimonq2 :)
#lubuntu-devel 2015-08-29
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I am install Wily as of yesterday in virtualbox, on a new vdi file. The installer was unable to provide the "continue" button until I added a table partition from within Gparted
<phillw> melodie: never came across that issue... which version of wily were you using?
<melodie> the one whose link you gave me a pair of days ago
<phillw> I'll go and install VBox :: coughs ::
<melodie> I am trying to narrow your double icons bug but atm I haven't found where the issue lies
<phillw> I'm jjust installing VBox and will then try it. The issue has not been reported by anyone, so I am a bit puzzled.
<melodie> yes, it's astonishing
<melodie> or maybe it's a unique bug that popped out from nowhere, who knows?
<phillw> i don't think we're ALL using KVM, but it is a possibility.
<phillw> are you using 32 or 64 bit install?
<melodie> i386
<melodie> phillw I found where the bug is for the 'â' applet I think
<melodie> this is the fcitx program well unfortunately, the bug seems to be in the program itself
<melodie> so the program needs debugging
<phillw> grabbing  lubuntu-15.10-beta1-desktop-i386.iso from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.10/beta-1/
<melodie> not sure yet about what I just said
<melodie> I have one more test in mind
<melodie> when starting fcitx from console it complains there are more xim daemons started, suggesting from ibus
<melodie> for nm-applet I don't know yet
<melodie> phillw this double-icons bug could be the top visible clue to a larger issue
<melodie> -_-
<phillw> hmmm...
<phillw> bbs ... reboot needed.
<phillw> back :)
<melodie> whatever I do, fcitx is started magically
<phillw> hmmm
<phillw> ps -ef | fcitx
<phillw> The program 'fcitx' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<phillw> sudo apt-get install fcitx-bin
<melodie> wrong
<melodie> this is your â applet
<melodie> rather try:
<melodie> ps ax | grep fcitx
<phillw> on my production machine, I do not have the  â applet at all, but do have 2 nm-applets and 2 skype applets
<melodie> phillw there are double of mostly everything in there
<phillw> ps ax | grep fcitx
<phillw>  2921 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto fcitx
<melodie> just install htop, start it in console and
<melodie> yes yes
<phillw> ahh.. I'll add a -
<melodie> if it's your production machine
<melodie> then
<melodie> you may not have it, it seems like it's a new one in Lubuntu Wily
<phillw> I am running wily....
<melodie> not a -
<phillw> have been since a1 came out
<melodie> what's a1?
<phillw> alpha 1
<phillw> i always switch once alpha1 is out :)
<melodie> I don't know that (and it's not much my problem, just if you want to install Lubuntu Wily in vbox, the one of today is ok)
<melodie> see, the thing is, when you install htop, you start it in console:
<melodie> then you can see the processes, you can line by threads and much more
<phillw> phillw@piglet:~$ apt-cache policy fcitx
<phillw> fcitx:
<phillw>   Installed: (none)
<phillw>   Candidate: 1:4.2.9-1
<phillw>   Version table:
<phillw>      1:4.2.9-1 0
<phillw>         500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ wily/main amd64 Packages
<melodie> phillw I don't care
<melodie> are you listening?
<phillw> i have htop
<melodie> start it and observe the threads. Here everything is started twice, in vbox/lubuntu
<melodie> that should not be
<melodie> so either it's Wily the problem, or it's Lubuntu
<melodie> some are even started 4 times
<phillw> how to start ?
<melodie> type htop in console
<phillw> i know that bit :D
<melodie> so what do you need to know?
<phillw> how to start fcitx
<melodie> there isn't anything special to do, but you can try from console
<melodie> or console in gdb
<melodie> as you wish
<melodie> or restart the session and it will be there
<phillw> phillw@piglet:~$ fcitx
<phillw> The program 'fcitx' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<phillw> sudo apt-get install fcitx-bin
<melodie> or from the menus
<melodie> yes you told me already that it's not installed. I thought you are having Vbox and the Lubuntu Wily as of today or so
<melodie> if you test in Virtualbox you can see it installed by default
<phillw> i have wily running on my production machine, which is also pulling in proposed for wily... it's bang upto date :)
<melodie> you don't have to rely on your own production machine to see what happens or not
<melodie> I don't care that it's up to date, it should be a brand new install in vbox
<melodie> otherwise you are experimenting on a machine that you are the only one to have
<melodie> your own setup
<phillw> don't need vbox for that... i have it on virt-manager
<melodie> I am reinstalling again in a brand new vbox machine anyway now
<phillw> okies... 2 X nm-applet
<melodie> in htop, you might observe that mostly everything else is also started double
<melodie> which is basically very wrong
<phillw> loads of instances!!!
<melodie> see?
<phillw> yes, but still double applets on my production machine  with it not running.
<melodie> there is no "but"
<melodie> if everything runs double, it's no wonder applets come double too, that's it.
<melodie> to check if that comes from Lubuntu or from Wily there are two ways:
<melodie> is it the same in other editions of Ubuntu for the actual stage of Wily?
<phillw> It is NOT running on my production machine, we have established that... I have double applets on my production machine.
<melodie> will it be the same for Bento if I upgrade a Vivid to Wily?
<melodie> I have established nothing, but you may send a screenshot of your htop window to some place on the web
<melodie> started as simple user preferably
<phillw> and on my other VM of wily 32 bit.. i have 1 a-applet and 1 n  applet....
<melodie> ok, now I am starting the new install, if the installer get stuck I'll tell you at what stage, and will do a screenshot
<melodie> what is different apart from that, between the 2 VM's?
<phillw> nothing... same ISO and same VM... one was full disk, the 2nd is a side by side (guided install). It can also vary between reboots.
<melodie> in htop you can see what initial process it has started from
<melodie> with the "F5 sorted" key
<melodie> I'll brb
<melodie> and I need another Wily *buntu to test and check the double processes
<phillw> what am i looking for in htop
<phillw> I'll burn a 32bit DVD and grab my other laptop to do a hard-metal install on.
<melodie> you don't need to do a hard metal install and you need to hit/click to F5 to sort the processes by thread, then you check what is the parent process of any program whose icon is double on your panel
<phillw> i want to rule out virtualisation.
<phillw> nm-applet has 2 entries under nm-applet
<melodie> I don't understand "rule out virtualisation" ?
<phillw> as I can get two different outcomes of duplicate applets (or not) under virtualisation, I think it wise to do a bare metal install.
<melodie> ok when hiding userland threads in htop, it's much better!
<melodie> do hide userland thread, you need to deactivate F10 in LXTerminal, then you can type F2 and in Display options you select "hide userland threads"
<melodie> in Bento the processes are started with /sbin/init and not by "/sbin/init splash ---"
<melodie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/init-system-helpers/+bug/1457886
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1457886 in init-system-helpers (Ubuntu) "Init program start with unknown arg splash " [Undecided,Expired]
<melodie> I just found this
<phillw> is splash a part of the move to systemd ?
<melodie> phillw I am now heading to the #ubuntu-bugs chan because this is as far as my know how goes
<melodie> no it's not
<phillw> okies
<melodie> at #ubuntu-bugs they might be able to help me debug further
<phillw> okay, i wish you well and thank you for taking time to investigate this bug
<melodie> welcome
<melodie> oh and phillw have you seen my "openbox" wiki page?
<melodie> if not, see here? http://wiki.linuxvillage.org/doku.php?id=fr:configuration:gestionnaire_de_fenetres
<phillw> he he ... liveCD of wily32 bit has 1 of each icon!!! this just emphasises the bug as being hit and miss...
<phillw> looks very nice.... well done!
<melodie> I don't like using wikis to publish docs thought, it takes too long to shape it. I'll try with Wordpress (I started)
<melodie> I have tons of texts to publish, I need to have an efficient tool
<phillw> I'm not familiar with WP, but it does seem to give nice layouts.... As you know I defer to Rafael on such matters :)
<melodie> phillw when you will have finished the install, please check if the system reboots normally once the tray is opened and you will have hit "Enter"
<phillw> oh, you want it installing ?
<melodie> I have asked advice to #wordpress for a theme fitting the purpose, and I got a good advice
<phillw> I just cancelled it... let me restart it!
<melodie> isn't it what you sayd you are doing? :D
<melodie> ok ok
<melodie> indeed, now I see 2 nm-applets but no "â"
<phillw> you said you were heading off... nvm.. take a few minuntes
<melodie> this distro is fun! :D
<melodie> no I'm not heading off, I keep my head on my shoulders.
<phillw> this bug is 100% hair pulling out material... now reboot your VM and it may chenge
<melodie> no I won't
<melodie> I'll investigate with debug tools
<melodie> then I will send the results to the devs so they have something they can use with their own scope of knowledge
<melodie> installing guest additions
<phillw> I suspect that there is a chase issue... the devs use virt-mananger (KVM) I know that from when I was in contact with them.
<melodie> what is "chase"?
<phillw> a chase condition is when two or more processes are both trying to start at the same time, one will win, but it can vary as to which one does.
<phillw> or, that is one example... from my distant memory, which is not perfect... but you understand what i mean that it can cause different outcome each time.
<melodie> ok a matter of priority then
<phillw> arghhhh... i hate ubiquity!"!"!!!!!!
<phillw> and this time, with live CD boot  ihave 2 x a applet and 2 x nm applet...
<melodie> the fcitx comes with an autostart script which is located under /usr/bin and has a "sleep 2" in it
<melodie> in the official Ubuntu edition?
<melodie> just guessing as you talk about Ubiquity?
<melodie> no
<melodie> I confuse
<phillw> same DVD i just booted from before where i had one of each...
<melodie> what do you hate about Ubiquity?
<phillw> no, i pressed the wrong button ubiquity and aborted the installation..... I'm used to server / alternate installer..
<melodie> take your time, no rush
<phillw> installing okay this time :)
<phillw> you just caught me in time.. i waas about to wipe the dvd and put centos v7 onto it!
<melodie> I named the former vm sneezy and the present one grumpy (atchoum et grincheux)
<phillw> when it works, you can make one called happy (content)
<melodie> Menu : Preferences > Default applications for LXSession >
<melodie> and let's go to the "Automatic startup" tab.
<melodie> I tried that in the preceeding install and will have a look again there now
<phillw> i call mine by what they are.... lubuntu wily 32bit = lwily-32, xubuntu wily 64bit = xwily-64
<phillw> bare metal install is at grub stage, so not very long
<melodie> I see PolicyKitAuthentication Agent is not "on"
<melodie> and ck-list-sessions lists no session at all
<phillw> i recall issues with that....
<melodie> what I can say for now, is that there is "something" in Lubuntu, which prevents the normal behavior of openbox : which has this openbox-autostart file, that triggers openbox-xdg-autostart to be used, if python-xdg is installed.
<melodie> so the actual behavior of Lubuntu is not the normal one.
<phillw> bare metal install now booted... 2 x nm applets.. no a applet
<melodie> if you get gilir to come here to explain what he did to prevent that normal behavior, we might have a talk about that.
<phillw> yuo would be better to email him, he rarely appears on IRC
<melodie> and this is a detail but will be critical when openbox is the 3.6 version
<melodie> will he answer?
<phillw> he replies to emails, yes... mention the bug number which also has the mailing list discussion linked to it so he is fully up to date. Add in your own findings as well!
<phillw> I've just realised why my stomach is complaining..... I have not yet had breakfast :/
<melodie> remind me the bug number please?
<phillw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/1488660
<melodie> thanks
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1488660 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "Intermittent bug with additional applets appearing" [High,Confirmed]
<phillw> please cc the lubuntu qa list as well :)
<melodie> nope
<melodie> I wrote in French
<phillw> ha ha.. okay :)
<melodie> wait for me to receive an answer from him, and I'll keep you informed, especially if that helps solving it
<phillw> please update the bug to let people know you have done some work and have contacted Julien (in French)
<melodie> not useful as I haven't found clues yet
<melodie> I only know what it is not, but I think Julien has done a tweak in the system that prevents the normal openbox-autostart behavior, and for more tests I need to know what if any and then remove it
<phillw> okay
<melodie> so you can go have breakfast now, you worked well! :D
<melodie> for myself, a coffee and a nap will be welcome
<phillw> enjoy your coffee and nap :)
<melodie> thanks
<ianorlin> http://meetings-archive.debian.net/pub/debian-meetings/2015/debconf15/Dpkg_The_Interface.webm does this crash mplayer for other people on wily
<ianorlin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer2/+bug/1490200 is a bug I opened about it
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1490200 in mplayer2 (Ubuntu) "mplayer crashes playing webm files from debconf 2015" [Undecided,New]
<phillw> ianorlin: phillw@piglet:~$ mplayer /home/phillw/Desktop/Dpkg*
<phillw> MPlayer2 2.0-728-g2c378c7-4build1 (C) 2000-2012 MPlayer Team
<phillw> Cannot open file '/home/phillw/.mplayer/input.conf': No such file or directory
<phillw> Failed to open /home/phillw/.mplayer/input.conf.
<phillw> Cannot open file '/etc/mplayer/input.conf': No such file or directory
<phillw> Failed to open /etc/mplayer/input.conf.
<phillw> Playing /home/phillw/Desktop/Dpkg_The_Interface.webm.
<phillw> MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: demux_open
<phillw> - MPlayer crashed by bad usage of CPU/FPU/RAM.
<phillw> btw, it plays fine with vlc.
<ianorlin> phillw: I know it plays in vlc
#lubuntu-devel 2015-08-30
<melodie> hi
<melodie> Kamilion hello!
<phillw> hi melodie
<melodie> hi phillw
<phillw> how is your Sunday?
<melodie> it's busy, what about your's?
<melodie> phillw
<phillw> melodie: battling with cloud :)
<melodie> ok
<Kamilion> hm, i just noticed something about the indicator applet duplication in wily.
<Kamilion> if you right click any of them, and select "Indicator Applet" settings, and uncheck and recheck "Indicator Applications", they clean right up and look proper again.
<melodie> Kamilion I got a mail back from Julien just a moment ago, and that is what he also found
<melodie> so he is going to look into the panel, or into the indicator plugin or something of the kind
<ianorlin> Kamilion: yeah that is wierd
<melodie> good night
<phillw> Kamilion: at least we have a workaround !!!!
#lubuntu-devel 2016-08-29
<wxl> did you guys see bug 1617891? seems that even in xenial that you can't manage the wired connection, as in what nio was reporting from the yakkety beta 1 *desktop* iso. we have some testing to do.
<ubot93> bug 1617891 in lxterminal (Ubuntu) "Not able to configure static IP in two lan card in my desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1617891
<teward> wxl: I can run a test on a VM, to see if i can replicate, but IIRC NetworkManager was able to do that last time I told it to
<wxl> teward: well the experience we apparently had with beta 1 is that by installing with ubiquity, you can't manage it, but otherwise you can.
<teward> perhaps an ubiquity limitation?
<wxl> this needs some further testing tho
<wxl> i don't know. strange one for sure.
<teward> I think I have the latest 16.04 spin of the ISOs, I can always test, it helps having 16 VLANs :P
<teward> (and two hypervisors)
<wxl> k well let me know what you find out. thanks again
#lubuntu-devel 2016-08-31
<lynorian> grr I did not report my testing yesterday but reported bug 1618686
<ubot93> bug 1618686 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity does not show slidewshow fo latest lubuntu daily " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618686
<wxl> tsimonq2: protip: don't use acronyms like MP especially when you're talking to potential contributors
<tsimonq2> wxl: gosh darnit
<tsimonq2> wxl: it's just become a part of my vocabulary
<wxl> tsimonq2: i understand. in general i would advise to avoid acronyms as much as possible
<wxl> tsimonq2: consider it like this: there's a whole world of noobs out there waiting to be potential contributors and every email you send is an opportunity to market contributing to them
<tsimonq2> wxl: ok, thanks, I'll look out for it in the future
<wxl> (noobs not being used in the pejorative sense)
<tsimonq2> in the meantime, I'll correct my email :)
<lynorian> yeah I did remember wondering what FTBFS was and then finding out it was failed to build from source
#lubuntu-devel 2016-09-02
<rican-linux> running lubuntu daily ppc so far everything is working alright. Some video issues I am running into. I know lubuntu is only doing LTS for powerpc but I just wanted to let you all know it works fairly well.
<wxl> marcoceppi: do you have any inkling as to why our lubuntu.me page that you're so kindly hosting is down?
<wxl> marcoceppi: did you fix it? it's back now
<wxl> oh wait maybe it's not
<wxl> well that was weird. maintainence mode was on and couldn't get to the login at first
<wxl> tsimonq2 probably screwed it up
<krytarik> Yes, always blame tsimonq2. :P
<wxl> well it's a fair bet
<acheronuk> agreed :P
<wxl> hahahha
<tsimonq2> wtf?!?
 * tsimonq2 kicks acheronuk :P
<marcoceppi> wxl: I hvaen't touched it
<marcoceppi> wxl: is everything okay?
<wxl> marcoceppi: didn't think so. anyways, all better.
<marcoceppi> wxl: great
<wxl> marcoceppi: hopefully canonical takes it out of your hands eventually :)
 * marcoceppi fingers crossed
<wxl> marcoceppi: well i'm waiting on IS fwiw......
#lubuntu-devel 2017-08-28
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Hello, peasants! I'm back! :)
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2 wxl Are Lubuntu opting in for 17.10 Beta1? If so please update the wiki - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/Beta1
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @flexiondotorg, Yes
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (Photo, 1280x720) http://i.imgur.com/gWk0LbY.jpg #lubuntu-offtopic: Super happy. :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2017-August/002703.html
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] (20170828) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] (20170828) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] (20170828) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] (20170828) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170828.1)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170828.1)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170828.1)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170828.1)
<lubot> <NickTh> (Sticker, 512x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_534.webp
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :D
#lubuntu-devel 2017-08-29
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170829)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170829)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170829)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170829)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lubuntu-meta (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.65.1 => 0.65.2] (lubuntu)
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2 Where will the Lubuntu 17.10 Beta 1 release notes be published?
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> ~anotherStark
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> @Wolfenprey, LoL
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> :)
<lubot> <drkokandy> Congrats Simon!
<lubot> saad falh was removed by: saad falh
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @saad falh, 😢
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (Sticker, 512x432) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_537.webp
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @drkokandy, Thanks :D
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> Keep up, Simon
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot> <Schyken> 😆
#lubuntu-devel 2017-08-30
<lubot> AceHW was added by: Schyken
<lubot> <AceHW> Huh.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @AceHW This is bridged to #lubuntu-devel on freenode
<lubot> <AceHW> Cool! Know any more bridges besides this, forthenerds, and thelinuxgeekcommunity?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> All of KDE (including Kubuntu and I **think** Neon too) bridge their channels to Telegram
<lubot> <AceHW> I don't care about K
<lubot> <AceHW> But thanks. If I ever do, I'll go look for them
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok :)
<lubot> <AceHW> I sent from lubuntu-devel on irc and I don't see it here
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You sure? I don't see it in my IRC client.
<lubot> <AceHW> Wait, nvm
<acheronuk> not here
<AceHW> Hey
<tsimonq2> Better now
<lubot> <AceHW> Accidentally went to xubuntu-devel lol
<lubot> <acheronuk> now here
<tsimonq2> lol
<acheronuk> but not xubuntu
 * acheronuk goes to make coffee
<lubot> <AceHW> I just sprayed a small frog with air freshener.
<lubot> It's in my tub. Idk how it got there
<lubot> <tsimonq2> lol
<lubot> <AceHW> I guess there are worse things than frogs
<lubot> <AceHW> There r also roaches in the house. We hafta throw away dead roaches we find on the floor.
<lubot> <AceHW> But anyway, 700mb if you call yourself "lite".
<lubot> <AceHW> Or less
<lubot> <AceHW> I'd like to know how puppy linux is so small. Even puppy xenial.
<AceHW> I chatted with a couple ppl on xubuntu irc channel
<AceHW>  Apparently xubuntu is bigger than I thought
<AceHW> In size
<AceHW> They said it had bees discussed much before
<AceHW> *been
<lubot> <AceHW> Well, it was xubuntu-devel
<lubot> <AceHW> Said it probably wasn't possible
<lubot> <AceHW> (Photo, 480x854) http://i.imgur.com/dnMGa47.jpg
<lubot> <AceHW> (Photo, 480x854) http://i.imgur.com/MVYDeHc.jpg
<lubot> <AceHW> (Photo, 480x854) http://i.imgur.com/n3mvbd0.jpg
<lubot> <AceHW> (Photo, 480x854) http://i.imgur.com/bRZvcpX.jpg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> To be clear, it will be an option, not a definite project priority
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (if we can make it work, that is)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Also, if not having recommends breaks stuff, they should be depends, not recommends...
<lubot> <AceHW> Ok
<lubot> <AceHW> LxPupZenial 16.08.2 pae is 309.5mb.
<lubot> I wonder how they do it.
<lubot> <AceHW> Btw, why do some distros have a dock? I never understood this.
<lubot> Isn't that what desktop shortcuts are for?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ifk
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *idk
<lubot> <AceHW> Ok
<lubot> <AceHW> Night
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2 Just checking in to see how testing is going for 17.10 Beta 1?
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: Thanks for reminding me
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: I'll make sure it gets done before tomorrow
<tsimonq2> Thanks for checking in flexiondotorg :)
<lubot> <julienlavergne> @tsimonq2 I don't have access to my computer right now, so feel free to find someone to merge you MP for pulseaudio on xenial
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, Ok, thanks!
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: accepted lubuntu-meta [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.65.2]
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170830)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170830)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170830)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170830)
<lubuntunext> Hiya - Iam just trying Lubuntu next 17.10 - am I in the right channel ?
<lubuntunext> tsimonq2: Am i in the right channel ?
<lubot> <Schyken> I believe so
<lubot> <Schyken> :D
<lubuntunext> Schyken Why cannot I install anything ?
<lubot> <Schyken> @lubuntunext, Could you give me some more details? eg, what you're trying to install/what the failure is?
<lubuntunext> https://postimg.org/image/cs0o236p1/
<lubuntunext> Schyken, https://postimg.org/image/cs0o236p1/
<lubuntunext> http://tinyurl.com/y9od2nsc
<tsimonq2> lubuntunext: Yep :)
<lubot> <Schyken> Ah, oh dear
<lubuntunext> tsimonq2: nothing will install on 17.10
<tsimonq2> O__o
<tsimonq2> I'm not sure
<tsimonq2> That's weird
<lubot> <Schyken> As suggested, can you check the log?
<lubuntunext> How do I check the log ?
<lubuntunext> also the clock is wrong.
<lubuntunext> I downloaded this from the blog - is this the lubuntu-image that is gonna be in 17.10 ??!
<tsimonq2> lubuntunext: Nope :)
<tsimonq2> We'll get it fixed.
<lubuntunext> tsimonq2: I cannot even instal the iso on my hard-drive SD !
<lubuntunext> **SSD
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> I'll look into it
<lubuntunext> how do I generate an error log ?
<tsimonq2> For right now, I'm running off of 24 hours no sleep and I need to take a nap
<tsimonq2> ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<tsimonq2> I think
<tsimonq2> lubuntunext: Just please file a bug here with your screenshot: https://bugs.launchpad.net/lubuntu-next
<tsimonq2> I'm sorry but I have to go.
<tsimonq2> o/
<lubuntunext> whatevs
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @julienlavergne, you there?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf How soon can we get Ubiquity slideshow updates?
#lubuntu-devel 2017-08-31
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170831)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170831)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170831)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] has been marked as ready
<lubot> <AceHW> Are the Ubuntu names just gonna repeat again?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @AceHW, ?
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> what a fishy question 😂
<lubot> <AceHW> Seriously, are they?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't understand
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Are you talking about queuebot?
<lubot> <AceHW> I saw Artful and I'm thinking: wasn't the first Ubuntu called Artful Aardvark?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> uhm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> idk
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think so
<lubot> <AceHW> Seems kinda unoriginal for them to use the same names
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Well not the same names
<lubot> <julienlavergne> @AceHW, Nope, it was Warty, and after Breezy, and after all the letters :-)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But we'll loop back I guess
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, True :)
<lubot> <AceHW> Oh. Ok
<lubot> <julienlavergne> I forget Hoary, between those 2 :-)
<lubot> <julienlavergne> And after dapper, edgy, feisty and so on :-)
<lubot> <julienlavergne> *remind me good memories :-)*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> @wo
<lubot> <AceHW> The first and last I used (willingly) was Lucid Lynx, the last good version of the main Ubuntu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The first Ubuntu I used was Trusty Tahr, I remember upgrading to Utopic Unicorn ;)
<lubot> <AceHW> I wouldn't use a short term release
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I run the development release of Ubuntu :P
<lubot> <AceHW> Oh yeah
<lubot> <AceHW> Btw, what is the visual difference between a stock LXDE and a stock LXQT?
<lubot> <AceHW> I don't know what they look like offhand
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @AceHW, With Lubuntu themes or no?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Because with the Lubuntu themes, pretty similar
<lubot> <AceHW> Idk
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Beta 1] (20170831) has been added
#lubuntu-devel 2017-09-01
<lubot> <Schyken> LUBUNTU
<lubot> <Schyken> 17.10 BETA 1
<lubot> <Schyken> GET IT WHILE IT'S HOT
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :3
<lubot> <Schyken> It's always hot, which is why you should always have it 😎
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 😏
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Lubuntu Artful Aardvark Beta 1 has been released! http://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-artful-aardvark-beta-1-has-been-released/ | Support: #lubuntu (NOT here) | Offtopic chit-chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | This channel is bridged to Telegram: https://t.me/lubuntudevel | This channel is LOGGED: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<lubot> <AceHW> When's the LTS?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @AceHW, Not this release, it'll land in April of 2018
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (18.04)
<lubot> <AceHW> Dang!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, Meh 😄
#lubuntu-devel 2017-09-03
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Metapackage update incoming
#lubuntu-devel 2018-08-27
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, No clue.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T62: Minimal install is broken? ] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T62
<lubot5> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/UMtuG1t.jpg
<lubot5> <JyotiGomes> yesterday screenshot: only the option for manually do the partition of the disk
<wxl> @tsimonq2: then we should punt it. it'll be hard enough making the package removal happen
<tsimonq2> wxl: ack, I'll update wiki pages etc.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T33: Configure OEM] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T33#1223
<wxl> @JyotiGomes I've tried to replicate that and can't, so I'm not sure what the situation is. You'll have to file a bug with clear instructions to reproduce. Ideally, start with a virtual machine.
<wxl>  /msg tsimonq2 that maybe makes more sense. maybe. :)
<wxl> oops well whatever
<tsimonq2> hahahaha
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<lubot5> <luca_aleksandr> a galera ja testou o lubuntu 18.10 ?
<wxl> or i bet if i just change the context it will just work
<wxl> ugh
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> Good Morining
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> @wxl I found out how to use imagemagick, now I need to pull the info of the screen/wallpaper configurations. For the screen I normaly use xrandr, but for wallpaper (file and if scaled, tiled, centered, etc...) this should be pull of from en pcmanfm-qt from where? Do you know?
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> I'm thinking in a script that check this configuration and repeat the same configuration for all of the screens.
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> This as MVP at least.
<wxl> @Hans it looks like the [Desktop] stanza of the pcmanfm-qt config ($HOME/.config/pcmanfm-qt/lxqt/settings.conf).. if that's not there then go with the global at /etc/xdg/Lubuntu/pcmanfm-qt/lxqt/settings.conf
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> thanks, I will look at that.
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> this should be the file to look at with the cron job, or is it another way to know when the wallpaper has been changed?
<wxl> no other way that i know of
<lyorian> @hans modification time not equal to acess time?
<wxl> @lyorian: that's applicable to the whole file, but all sorts of settings could change while the wallpaper stays the same
<lyorian> ah
<lyorian> make a new file called wallpaper changed and touch it seems a quite inelegant solution
<wxl> you'd have to rewrite the code to update that file
<wxl> it's easy enough to grep a file and compare it to a previous value
<ckrzen> Howdy! I've been tracking cosmic-18.10 on the daily ppa(https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/+archive/lubuntu-daily) and it has been down(removed?) since last week. Any news on it's return?
<ckrzen> P.S. if I disconnect, please answer and I'll check back in the irc log server. Thanks!
<wxl> ckrzen: not really a thing anymore.
<ckrzen> Ahhh ... how can I track Lubu-18.10 from an installed base of vanilla Ubu-10.04.1?
<ckrzen> %s/10.04.1/18.04.1
<wxl> your guess is as good as mine :)
<wxl> it's a completely different DE
<wxl> completely different apps
<ckrzen> Yeah ... I've just been using it as a separate login session from GDM. So that I can get a feel for features and help test.
<wxl> if you want to test, i'd just grab a daily image
<ckrzen> Mostly .... on my partners lappy, since LXQT is so much sleeker than GNOME 3 and she still has access to the GNOME apps she's used to, etc.
<ckrzen> OK. I just can't get any updates for the currently installed LXQT apps since the ppa went down.
<wxl> they're in the repos
<wxl> e.g.:
<wxl> !info lxqt-panel cosmic
<ubot93> lxqt-panel (source: lxqt-panel): LXQt desktop panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.0-0ubuntu5 (cosmic), package size 467.62890625 kB, installed size 1992 kB
<ckrzen> btw:  main reason I installed the ppa was for access to the improved lxqt-globalkeysd which supports Super(Win) key release-events for activation the apps menu, ala GNOME and Windows, etc.
<wxl> !info lxqt-globalkeys cosmic
<ubot93> lxqt-globalkeys (source: lxqt-globalkeys): daemon used to register global keyboard shortcuts (appl.). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.0-0ubuntu1 (cosmic), package size 138.29296875 kB, installed size 518 kB
<ckrzen> Ok ... so If I remove the ppa will I just be getting the 18.04.1 release versions?
<wxl> you will get the versions appropriate for the system you're on
<wxl> see lsb_release
<wxl> you have to be on 18.04 to get 18.04 versions
<ckrzen> ok. so ... since I'm on an installed base 18.04.1, then --- I'll have to do some sorta request on the apt cli to get the devel versions(18.10) if i want to track 'em?
<ckrzen> !lsb_release
<ubot93> Factoid 'lsb_release' not found
<ckrzen> ack!
<ckrzen> I'll d/l the daily iso and see what else I can figure-out. Thanks @wxl
<wxl> i wouldn't necessarily recommend it for production use but you can always modify /etc/apt/sources.list and change to cosmic
<ckrzen> ok ... that sounds good. I really just want the cosmic updates for the lxqt-* stuff.
<wxl> you'll get it for everything tho
<ckrzen> yeah ... not ideal, as you stated.
<wxl> there's ways you could probably hack around it but it's really silly
<wxl> if you want to do that much hacking, just repackage the cosmic versions for bionic
<wxl> make your own ppa
<ckrzen> ok. thanks. looking forward to the cosmic release!
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> @wxl, sudo apt install lxqt wouldn't work?
<lyorian> @hans that installs upstream lxqt
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 863x677) https://i.imgur.com/YtpPGMh.jpg Hey wxl, at least I HAVE artwork... XD
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> One questions that arise me with that image, does the options (ex: —forcepae) will work the same way?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: ugh i don't understand
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Boot the daily.
<wxl> oh i know
<wxl> i just ddon't understand
<krytarik> "RGB color" (new) vs "Indexed color (256 colors)" (previous and proper)
<krytarik> And the logo is considerably smaller in the new PNG too.
<krytarik> In fact that goes for both the PCX and PNG variants.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> And wxl said he was good at art XD
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf has the SVGs but won't make the stuff for us!
<wxl> it's not so small that it's invisible
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf C'mon, five minute job :)
<lubot5> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, Is it that small?
<lubot5> <VikingRedwolf> Can I get some screenshots?
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu/files/head:/data/cosmic/
<lubot5> <VikingRedwolf> Okies
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf figured it out yet?
<lubot5> <VikingRedwolf> Why is the Ubuntu logo looking so old? 🤔
<lubot5> <VikingRedwolf> But yes
<wxl> what went wrong?
<lubot5> <VikingRedwolf> I don't know yet. Size should be the same, but it isn't
<lubot5> <VikingRedwolf> I'll figure it out
<wxl> the size of the image isn't the same???
<lubot5> <VikingRedwolf> Aye
<lubot5> <VikingRedwolf> Maybe the dpi
<wxl> wtf
<lubot5> <VikingRedwolf> I don't have enough data yet
<wxl> +wxl@standard-desktop:~/Downloads$ identify ubuntu-mate.png
<wxl> ubuntu-mate.png PNG 639x320 639x320+0+0 8-bit PseudoClass 255c 3.44KB 0.000u 0:00.000
<wxl> +wxl@standard-desktop:~/Downloads$ identify lubuntu.png
<wxl> lubuntu.png PNG 639x320 639x320+0+0 8-bit DirectClass 12.5KB 0.000u 0:00.000
<wxl> +wxl@standard-desktop:~/Downloads$ identify lubuntu.pcx
<wxl> lubuntu.pcx PCX 640x480 640x480+0+0 8-bit DirectClass 48.3KB 0.000u 0:00.010
<wxl> +wxl@standard-desktop:~/Downloads$ identify ubuntu-mate.pcx
<wxl> ubuntu-mate.pcx PCX 640x480 640x480+0+0 8-bit PseudoClass 256c 15.2KB 0.000u 0:00.009
<wxl> could it be the directclass/pseudoclass thing?
<lubot5> <VikingRedwolf> Dunno yet
<wxl> looks like we used pseudoclass on the pcx last cycle, and directclass on the png
<lubot5> <VikingRedwolf> Odd. I just used Gimp.
<wxl> me too
<lubot5> <VikingRedwolf> I'll have a look tomorrow
<wxl> oh resolution/print size is different
<lubot5> <VikingRedwolf> Exactly, dpi
<lubot5> <VikingRedwolf> That must be the problem
<wxl> -  Resolution: 28.35x28.35
<wxl> -  Print size: 22.5397x11.2875
<wxl> +  Resolution: 118.11x118.11
<wxl> +  Print size: 5.41021x2.70934
<wxl> that's -cosmic versus +bionic
<wxl> but why would it go black is beyond me
<lubot5> <VikingRedwolf> Same
<wxl> especially given there's no such difference in the pcx!
<lubot5> <VikingRedwolf> Damn right
<wxl> 300x300 for the pcx
<wxl> i don't think it's the resolution though as mate has the same one as ours for cosmic
<wxl> ubuntu uses an even smaller resolution
<wxl> 72x72 for both images
<wxl> oh well i guess that's bigger than ours for the png, but mate is doing the same thing as us
<lubot5> <VikingRedwolf> Weird
<lubot5> <VikingRedwolf> Weirder
<wxl> there has got to be some other sort of problem
<lubot5> <VikingRedwolf> I'll investigate
<lubot5> <VikingRedwolf> Now I'm sleepy
<wxl> i'm thinking it's not art related
<wxl> nite
<lubot5> <VikingRedwolf> If it's not, must be the splash config
<lubot5> <VikingRedwolf> Nite nite, bub
#lubuntu-devel 2018-08-28
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> https://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-development-newsletter-10/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGbe10310f2f8e: 10th newsletter.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGbe10310f2f8e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGd5b1f3610ad2: Typo corrections.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGd5b1f3610ad2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGb5cdf7854574: Added Spanish translation for newsletter 10.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGb5cdf7854574
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> @wxl since I have to parse xrandr output, is better to use only bash or to use python, awk or other?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS91c579f9d3f8: Translated using Weblate (Korean)] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS91c579f9d3f8
<wxl> @Hans i usually use standard command line tools, but python is an increasingly popular goto :)
<wxl> i can tell you that every single shell lacks certain abilities a "real" programming language will offer, but for most scripts this is a non issue
<wxl> for example, one big thing that is seriously lacking: multidimensional arrays
<lubot5> <luca_aleksandr> link do Lubuntu Cosmic
<wxl> @luca_aleksandr are you looking for a link to the iso to download?
<lubot5> <luca_aleksandr> yes
<wxl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/
#lubuntu-devel 2018-08-30
<lubot5> skjones007 was added by: skjones007
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Oh hey @skjones007
<lubot5> <skjones007> Hey Simon
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> Hi everyone
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> @wxl my script already can read xrandr info and stitch images according to that. I have one question, it will need to save the stitched image in some place. Is a good option o save it in $HOME/.config/pcfman-qt/ or shoudl I create a new folder in $HOME./config ??
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> and there are 2 folder in $HOME/.config/pcfman-qt/ lxqt and default. both have settings.conf files, in my case the one from lxqt is used, but the default has been modified because it has soem wallpapers I've used. Do yoy know which one is the one I should use?
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> I believe it has to do with the —desktop-pref option
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> finally, running pcmanfm-qt --set-wallpaper takes minutes to update the wallpaper. Do you know if a faster refresh can ge triggered? Or who should I ask?
<doaks> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<doaks> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<doaks> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<doaks> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jrslepak12> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<jrslepak12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jrslepak12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jrslepak12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<RustyJ25> A fɑsⅽⅰᥒɑtіᥒɡ bⅼog ᴡһᥱrе frᥱеnodᥱ ѕtaff ⅿᥱmbᥱr Ꮇɑttһеᴡ ⅿst Τrо∪t ⅾഠсᥙⅿеᥒts his еxрerⅰᥱᥒⅽᥱs ᥱуᥱ－raⲣіng уοᥙnɡ ϲhⅰlⅾren һttpѕː／∕ΜɑttᏚTrо∪t．ϲoⅿ/
<RustyJ25> Ⅰ tһഠught ỿo∪ ɡ∪ỿѕ mіght bе intᥱresteԁ ⅰᥒ thⅰs blοɡ by frеᥱnοⅾе ѕtɑff mеⅿbᥱr Ⲃrуaᥒ kloerі Οѕtergaаrd httpѕ∶∕∕bryaᥒoѕtеrɡaаrⅾ．ϲοⅿ∕
<RustyJ25> Ꮤⅰth о∪r ΙᎡϹ ɑⅾ sеr∨іϲe yο∪ cаn rеасh а ɡlഠbɑl а∪ԁiᥱᥒϲᥱ of еᥒtrеprenеurs ɑᥒⅾ feᥒtanуⅼ ɑdԁⅰⅽts wіtһ ехtrɑοrԁіᥒаry ᥱnɡɑɡеmеᥒt ratеѕ! һttⲣѕː⧸／ᴡiⅼliaⅿⲣitϲoсk․сοⅿ/
<RustyJ25> ᖇеаⅾ ᴡһаt ΙᎡС ⅰᥒᴠᥱѕtіɡati∨e jo∪rnaliѕtѕ hа⋁ᥱ ᥙᥒϲⲟⅴᥱrеⅾ ഠn thе frеᥱᥒodе pedоphilіɑ ѕсanⅾaⅼ httⲣѕ᛬⁄⁄enсỿⅽlοpeԁⅰаԁrɑmɑtіϲa.rѕ᜵ᖴrᥱеnⲟⅾеgatе
<wxl> if you're not registered here, you'll need to be
<wxl> sorry trying to fight spam :(
<wxl> note that doesn't affect Telegram users as the IRC bot is registered
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu Development | Lubuntu 18.04.1 has been released: https://lubuntu.me/bionic-1-released/ | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | Bridges: @lubuntudevel (Telegram), #lubuntu:disroot.org (Matrix) | This channel is LOGGED at irclogs.ubuntu.com; usage implies acceptance of the Ubuntu IRC guidelines | If you can't send messages here, authenticate to NickServ first
<lubot5> <Wolfenprey> @lugito, There is any problem with the newsletter #10 translation?
<lubot5> <Wolfenprey> (Sticker, 512x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_4060.webp
#lubuntu-devel 2018-08-31
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @Wolfenprey, Nope, I just needed to manually run the script.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGbf9084263cb8: typos in newsletter 10.] Wolfenprey (Tony Cuesta Escobar) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGbf9084263cb8
<lubot5> <acheronuk> cough  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1788797
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> But why doesn't SDDM have the support? :P
<lubot5> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, Why was it assumed it did when making that "fix"?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Because we assumed it had been. :P
<lubot5> <acheronuk> broken/wrong assummptions = bugs
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> @wxl my script works now for stretched wallpapers (2 displays environment only). I need to figure out how to do it with fit, centered and zoom. We were thinking in running cron jobs to trigger this script in case the wallpaper was changed, but also need to adress if another monitor has been connected.
<wxl> @Hans your cron job should watch for changes to the wallpaper and xrandr for monitor info. should be pretty simple
<wxl> @Hans maybe something like `xrandr | grep ' connected ' should be simple enough
<wxl> @Hans that should actually give you everything you want since it tells you which is where
<wxl> e.g. 
<wxl> DVI-0 connected primary 1920x1080+1920+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 518mm x 320mm
<wxl> DVI-1 connected 1920x1080+0+36 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 531mm x 299mm
<wxl> in this case you can see DVI-1 is 36 pixels lower, and is on the left side
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> ok, I'm doing xrandr | grep already.
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> to get the screen dimensions.
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> Which program will manage the "additional drivers"  in lxqt?
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> @Hans Möller, I just wanted to avoid xrandr, since it takes some time in some machines.
<wxl> @Hans i'm not sure if there's another way to do it, but you might check related man pages to xrandr and see if you come up with anything
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> ok
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> I have 2 question, regarding cosmic in general. 1) Where will be "additional drivers" wheren yo can chose nvidia over nouveau and other drivers in lxqt?
<lubot5> 2) Are the repositories for cosmic ok? I have problemas with wine
<wxl> well i can tell you that the goal is that the repositories should be good by the time it's released
<wxl> meanwhile it might all be messed up :)
<wxl> let me figure out the answer to the other question
<wxl> right off the bat it seems that `ubuntu-drivers` can do the trick
<wxl> ah software-properties-qt is actuallyt he right thing. you can get to it from muon i believe
<wxl> seems like it's just sitting and spinning for me though
<wxl> let me get a new iso
<wxl> i haven't updated in a bit
<wxl> @tsimonq2: it seems that opening software sources in muon fails to do anything
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> software-properties-qt doesn't appear in the menu, and I can't see an additional driver tab. Only: Ubuntu software, Other software, Actualizaction, Autenticacion, statistics (names mught be different I have it in spanish).
<lubot5> <acheronuk> software-properties-kde/qt never did have the drivers tab IIRC
<wxl> @acheronuk: what does k use?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Same thing.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> The driver functionality is there iirc, just not in its own tab
<wxl> huuuuuuh
<lubot5> <acheronuk> kubuntu-driver-manager
<lubot5> <acheronuk> can be launched standalone, or used in KCM in systemsettings
<wxl> i guess "proprietary drivers for devices (restricted)" is the right repo
<wxl> so there's not a separate thing to run
<wxl> which is nicer, honestly
<wxl> well
<wxl> no
<wxl> because you don't know what drivers are relevant
<wxl> looks like we need to get our own tool for that :(
#lubuntu-devel 2018-09-01
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Baaaah
<wxl> maybe we could add it to software-properties but i doubt k'd like that
<wxl> ubuntu-drivers-common will do the trick but only in cli
<wxl> whatever happened to jockey?
<acheronuk> software-proporties-gtk has the additional drivers tab, so can't be too hard to add to the Qt port?
<wxl> that's what i'm thinking, except for the fact that i'm thinking kubuntu wouldn't necessarily appreciate it being there 
<wxl> or maybe it's better that way and you can get rid of kubuntu-driver-manager
<acheronuk> or you could have it only appear depending on what DE is running?
<wxl> well, i don't know. having one less special package to manage might be good for k
<acheronuk> but we would lost integration in our systemsettings
<wxl> true enough
<wxl> but you don't have that with software-properties do you?
 * wxl could just look, as he's on kubuntu, but nooooo
<wxl> yeah no software sources
<wxl> s/sources/properties/
<acheronuk> wxl: earier, did you meant software-proprties-qt in cosmic did not launch from Muon?
<wxl> acheronuk: from lubuntu/lxqt, correct. it just sits and spins. haven't tried in kubuntu daily yet.
<wxl> ah so software-properties replaced jockey, or rather expanded upon its functionality
<acheronuk> wxl: works in kubuntu. will have top look into that. missing muon dep perhaps top facilitae, which is there as default in kubuntu
<acheronuk> *to facilitate
<wxl> ugh well i guess i'll have to take your word for it. in vbox i'm booting to blank screen in kubuntu
<wxl> most likely a virtualbox problem......
<wxl> hahah took nomodeset
<acheronuk> Muon uses kdesu for launch/authentication
<acheronuk> in kubuntu, anyway
<wxl> i ran muon from cli but didn't get anything. maybe i'll strace
<wxl> no real errors at all except for the fact it can't find /var/cache/apt-xapian-index/index.2/aimchert
<wxl> strace -e trace=open,stat,read,write muon 2>&1 | grep ' E'
<acheronuk> wxl: what happens if you install kde-cli-tools?
<wxl> oooh
<wxl> that's it
<wxl> so it's probably kdesu
<acheronuk> wxl: did it pull in much deps for lubuntu?
<wxl> no
<acheronuk> ok. I'll add it as a dep for Muon then
<acheronuk> it's a dep of plasma-desktop. so kubuntu always has it
<wxl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Brtm5BWZqH
<ckrzen> Hello. Is the BlueDevil applet not working in the current-daily iso? I can launch bluedevil-wizard from the cli and see devices but love in the systray/indicator tray.
<ckrzen> %s/love/no love/
<acheronuk> wxl: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/4:5.8.0-1ubuntu4
<wxl> ckrzen: bluetooth is on our TODO list to look into
<ckrzen> gotch'a ... thanks
<wxl> acheronuk: boooo
<acheronuk> wxl: why?
<wxl> oh it's a good step but if we can figure out how to do it without kdesu that might be nice
 * wxl shrugs
<ckrzen> @wxl Also, I've figured-out how to do "apt pinning" to get the daily builds of lxqt from cosmic into my bionic. Wasn't too hard after learning to touch three files in /etc/apt/ !!
<wxl> it's bizarre to me that muon seems to run fine on its own and install stuff, yadda yadda but just poops out running software-properties
<wxl> ckrzen: apt pinning is fun :)
<acheronuk> wxl: in Muon QAptActions::runSourcesEditor() wants kdesu. not anything else
<wxl> ic
<wxl> then thanks :)
<acheronuk> maybe that can be pkexec or something with some effort, but *shrug*
<wxl> right
<wxl> ^^ @tsimonq2 not sure you care if we require kdesu now, but we do.
<lubot5> <JyotiGomes> https://sovietek.wordpress.com/2018/09/01/why-use-lubuntu/
<lubot5> <StAmoako> I need developers to build an idea for my firm.
<lubot5> Please pm if you are up for such.
<lubot5> <luca_aleksandr> o lubuntu 18.10 nao tem suporte para driver 340 nvidia ?
<lubot5> <luca_aleksandr> help me
<wxl> @luca_aleksandr you mean you're looking for features beyond what nouveau offers?
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> @luca_aleksandr, That has more to do with the Kernel than with the distribution
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> I don't know how is it with 340 but 304 isn't supported in Kernel 4.15
#lubuntu-devel 2018-09-02
<lubot5> Dreamingwolf was added by: Dreamingwolf
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot5> <Dreamingwolf> I just wanted to thank you!. I downloaded the 8/30 spin of Lubuntu and there were ZERO nvidia issues and the installer gave me the option to replace a partition (which I couldn't find in the kubuntu 18.04 installer) and it asked where to install the EFI files and actually installed where I directed it! So now I have to start digging further to find anything that doesn't work in Lubuntu 18.10
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Thank you :D
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Please do let us know if you find anything.
<lubot5> <Dreamingwolf> Will do!
<lubot5> PZ✌️ 🇬🇧 was added by: PZ✌️ 🇬🇧
<lubot5> <PZ✌️ 🇬🇧> Boo  :)
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Welcome :D
<lubot5> BigDaddyLinux was added by: BigDaddyLinux
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Welcome :D
<lubot5> <BigDaddyLinux> Thank you
<lubot5> <PZ✌️ 🇬🇧> Good morning all. - Installed the daily this morning and issues with three monitor setup.  As soon as you use the monitor settings to set where the three monitors go - click apply and you are logged out.  Log back in and it has done what you wanted.  Moving onto nvidia setup :)
<lubot5> <IamINFJ> @JyotiGomes, 🐨 YAS!
<lubot5> <Dreamingwolf> @PZ✌️ 🇬🇧, I wonder if that is related to Kubuntu 18.04 logging me out whenever I try deleting icons directly from the desktop instead of from ~/Desktop? X11 issue as opposed to DE?
<wxl> dear telegram users: pick a irc-friendly username so you're easier to mention
<wxl> like spaces are inevitably a problem
<wxl> that said @PZ i don't have multiple monitors to test with but i don't seem to have problems. what driver are you using? is it also problematic if you only use one or two monitors?
#lubuntu-devel 2019-08-26
<lubot> Samira K was added by: Samira K
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Welcome Samira
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so, what brings you here, what are your interests
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ?
<lubot> <MaRcE_809> Samira Come on! where are you? xD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What about you @MaRcE_809 :D
<lubot> <MaRcE_809> Hi! @tsimonq2 :D How are you? :p
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Good! You?
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [Good! You?], you mean overworked
<lubot> <teward001> 😛
<lubot> <MaRcE_809> @tsimonq2 [Good! You?], Me too thanks n_n
<lubot> <MaRcE_809> @teward001 [you mean overworked], lol
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So @MaRcE_809 when are you going to start contributing?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALeb110e431e7a: Spellcheck Installation] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALeb110e431e7a
<lubot> <MaRcE_809> @tsimonq2 [So @MaRcE_809 when are you going to start contributing?], I don't know. u_U I have much homework. </3
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @MaRcE_809 [I don't know. u_U I have much homework. </3], I bet I have more
<lubot> <MaRcE_809> @tsimonq2 [I bet I have more], Hahaha oh </3 how do i contribute? :O
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What do you like doing?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Programming, support, St.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *etc
<lubot> <MaRcE_809> Sorry my english is not perfect hahaha.
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [Programming, support, etc.], ... constantly torturing the Lubuntu Council... um, I mean...
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @MaRcE_809 [Sorry my english is not perfect hahaha.], What is your first language?
<lubot> <MaRcE_809> @tsimonq2 [What do you like doing?], Programming and graphic desing.
<lubot> <MaRcE_809> @tsimonq2 [What is your first language?], Spanish. :D
<lubot> <MaRcE_809> @teward001 [... constantly torturing the Lubuntu Council... um, I mean...], Hahaha,
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @MaRcE_809 [Spanish. :D], Are you in the Lubuntu Spanish community?
<lubot> <MaRcE_809> @tsimonq2 [Are you in the Lubuntu Spanish community?], Yes.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nice nice
<lubot> <MaRcE_809> Yeah, in programming i'm learning. :3
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What languages and what have you made so far?
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @MaRcE_809 [Yes.], :P
<lubot> <MaRcE_809> @tsimonq2 [What languages and what have you made so far?], I'm learning Python and C.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> NICE
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @MaRcE_809 [I'm learning Python and C.], :)
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @MaRcE_809 [I'm learning Python and C.], I studied c ++ 20 years ago, I have quite forgotten :(
<lubot> <MaRcE_809> @tsimonq2 [NICE], Yeah. Where do i contribute? :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @MaRcE_809 [Yeah. Where do i contribute? :P], Well, where do you want to? We do have our trusty Lugito bot that needs some Jenkins support
<lubot> <MaRcE_809> @N0um3n0 [I studied c ++ 20 years ago, I have quite forgotten :(], :O i want learn C++
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @tsimonq2 [Well, where do you want to? We do have our trusty Lugito bot that needs some Jen …], what is there to do?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @N0um3n0 [what is there to do?], Adding Jenkins support to Lugito
<lubot> <tsimonq2> For notifications
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @tsimonq2 [Adding Jenkins support to Lugito], sounds good
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2b4f502ebb26: Spellcheck software sources] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2b4f502ebb26
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5573b386a91f: Spellcheck tips and trips] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5573b386a91f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcb2306e3e987: Spellcheck command line spellcheck] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcb2306e3e987
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL31d483d2ca17: Spellcheck upgrading] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL31d483d2ca17
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL92c81ce53887: Spellcheck index.rst] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL92c81ce53887
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL060ba5e475bf: Spellcheck appearance again] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL060ba5e475bf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbc050010ec71: Spellcheck brightness] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbc050010ec71
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#2255
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker have you seen the replication of shortcuts?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [@The_LoudSpeaker have you seen the replication of shortcuts?], Yes! But the ones which replicate are different in my case.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> WHich are
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#2256
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [WHich are], I am afk rn. Will ping in a few hours
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Which ones @The_LoudSpeaker? in my case are Brightness, pcmanfm and screenshot.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [Which ones @The_LoudSpeaker? in my case are Brightness, pcmanfm and screenshot.], I have others also
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe from xdg is copying them to local every sesion start
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lugito [<lugito>  3[  13T59: fix keyboard shortcuts  3]   15The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda …], Also, see this @guiverc
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [maybe from xdg is copying them to local every sesion start], Looks like. Maybe it's coping from old config file. Will test at night.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, @HMollerCl in your case, Super+Fx work?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#2257
<lubot> <HMollerCl> found an issue with lubuntu-update notifier, similar to this. https://askubuntu.com/questions/178759/updater-crashed-while-waiting-for-configuration-file-prompt What's the procedure?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I thought debconf should take care of it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc you said sorry twice between 6 sentences. That too when not at fault. God! _/\_
<guiverc> better to say twice than forget and say none... (maybe)
<wxl> sorry long weekend ya'll. maybe the shortcuts issue has something to do with the fact that we're installing one and the package is installing one?
<wxl> maybe the patch for xdg support can't really live on its own. we should probably get git master in a ppa (or ci) and see if it behaves similarly.
<lubot> <RikMills> @tsimonq2 can you remove qt-at-spi from your seed and meta? going to go away with kde4 removal
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills [@tsimonq2 can you remove qt-at-spi from your seed and meta? going to go away wit …], Ack
<wxl> btw regarding the discussion of dev environment, it might be useful to point out something that @tsimonq2 pointed out he did to me: he packaged all his settings. brilliant idea. i'm all for doing that next go around.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills [@tsimonq2 can you remove qt-at-spi from your seed and meta? going to go away wit …], Consider this a goahead for a core dev to JFDI, otherwise I can in a bit
<lubot> <RikMills> ok. whatever works at the time
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: fyi check with the Global Team about translations, as it's really under their purview, but, in general, you can blame @tsimonq2 for breaking Weblate (translate.lubuntu.me)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb776f9a9df44: Fix warning and accidental typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb776f9a9df44
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: fyi check with the Global Team about translations, as it …], I didn't break it, I just never set it up
<The_LoudSpeaker> It just gave me a 402 error
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: That's what I am saying. Let's first remove the package one. Install only our version.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker i'm not sure how that would work for non-Lubuntu users of the package, though. let's test the git master first. i mean, hell, if you don't want to package, you could just compile it.
<wxl> it might be a good exercise for you to get get it in a ppa or ci.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: fyi check with the Global Team about translations, as it …], but, which translations should be done by us? Shouldn't they be done upstream?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://weblate.lxqt.org/projects/lxqt/ this for example
<wxl> i task globalteam with figuring out the best way to do that XD
<wxl> my guess is the answer is yes
<lubot> <MaRcE_809> @tsimonq2 [Well, where do you want to? We do have our trusty Lugito bot that needs some Jen …], :o  Where can i see that?
<lubot> <lynorian> well translating the manual would be a lot of work
<lubot> <HMollerCl> good point @lynorian
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL30897e5f6cae: Spellcheck date and time] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL30897e5f6cae
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL80e6dd7dfc6a: Spellcheck desktop] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL80e6dd7dfc6a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe003ac4544a8: Spellcheck locale] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe003ac4544a8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL91bdb99f8e5b: Spellcheck openbox settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL91bdb99f8e5b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe4fe70e6c1ba: Spellcheck power management] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe4fe70e6c1ba
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL39a552cf5575: spellcheck session settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL39a552cf5575
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @lynorian [well translating the manual would be a lot of work], Np
<lubot> <N0um3n0> if the people of the local groups are encouraged we can do some translations quite quickly
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbfb56f3c358b: Spellcheck window effects] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbfb56f3c358b
<tsimonq2> FYI: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/683373
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl @The_LoudSpeaker I got this message during update:
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hans Möller, [26.08.19 16:39] … /var/log/apt/term.log: … Setting up lubuntu-default-settings (19.10.5) ... … Configuration file '/etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/openbox/lxqt-rc.xml' …  ==> Modified (by you or by a script) since installation. …  ==> Package distributor has shipped an updated version. …    What would you like to do about it ?  Y
<lubot> our options are: …     Y or I  : install the package maintainer's version …     N or O  : keep your currently-installed version …       D     : show the differences between the versions …       Z     : start a shell to examine the situation …  The default action is to keep your current version.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Is this be handled by debconf?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lubuntu-update keep waiting forever
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I wonder what happen with muon or discover.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lubuntu-update should open debconf-kde-helper but it did not. Wonder where is the problem.
<wxl[m]> Those sorts of things DO happen
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [Hans Möller, [26.08.19 16:39] … /var/log/apt/term.log: … Setting up lubuntu-default- …], Press Y
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [Press Y], lubuntu-update-notifier doesn't handle it, it handles debconf but I don't know what that type is.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-08-27
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL163d65dbbbdf: Update Spec.rst for Screengrab to be included] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL163d65dbbbdf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T75: need new Lenny!] JyotiGomes (Luís Rafael Gomes) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T75#2259
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc, you said broswer didn't open on pressing Ctrl+Alt+B right? Yeah, my fault, there's a typo in this line: … https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-default-settings/browse/ubuntu%252Feoan/src/etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/lxqt/globalkeyshortcuts.conf$17
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Working on others, just had a clean install on a real system. My results are exactly same as @guiverc 's
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl how did you get everything working ? can you list instructions to restart panel and lxqt-globalkeys in a particular order?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [@guiverc, you said broswer didn't open on pressing Ctrl+Alt+B right? Yeah, my fa …], when fixed, this should open a new tab if firefox is running already.
<lubot> <Guephren> @wxl [<wxl> did i mention? @Guephren had his first contribution], :3
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [@HMollerCl how did you get everything working ? can you list instructions to res …], I do this in the session config app
<lubot> emergencyrussia was added by: emergencyrussia
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [I do this in the session config app], Noted. Will try.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, wxl: remember someone posting on discourse 19 … 04 megathread, about time to log in was too much. I just installed eoan on a lenovo laptop. i7 processor 8gigs ram and AMD graphics. The time to log in was 10 seconds from the moment I press enter after typing the password on log in screen.
<lubot> <lynorian> does that have a hard drive?
<lubot> <lynorian> or an ssd?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> How much time does it take on other systems? @HMollerCl @lynorian @kc2bez @N0um3n0 @guiverc @tsimonq2 ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lynorian [does that have a hard drive?], shdd
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [I do this in the session config app], What is the order in which you start apps?
<lubot> <emergencyrussia> @The_LoudSpeaker [Also, wxl: remember someone posting on discourse 19 … 04 megathread, about time to …], VMware, single low-end cores, 2gb ram, the whole system boot in less than 10 seconds. I'm using ssd
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [How much time does it take on other systems? @HMollerCl @lynorian @kc2bez @N0um3 …], Normally I use autologin. I don't have autologin in a celeron 2 duo T5600 (1,83GHz), not a good benchmark.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [What is the order in which you start apps?], restarting panel solve menu issue. Restaring runner solve runner issue. Those are interchangeable.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> But if after that you retstart shortcuts, problem start again
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [restarting panel solve menu issue. Restaring runner solve runner issue. Those ar …], Ack. Tested and works. Restarting panel and runner without restarting globalkeys, makes everything works as expected. (Ofcourse, except ctrl-alt-b) @guiverc might want to see this.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [Normally I use autologin. I don't have autologin in a celeron 2 duo T5600 (1,83G …], What's the time required to log in?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [How much time does it take on other systems? @HMollerCl @lynorian @kc2bez @N0um3 …], Respond ra! A new thing to add to wishlist.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it takes a loooooot, but  apart from celeron duo t5600 it has a 5600rpm disc an 776Mhz ram, I will take the time tonight and tell you.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [it takes a loooooot, but  apart from celeron duo t5600 it has a 5600rpm disc an …], Okay.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am waiting to hear from wxl: he says it takes very less time on his system.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @emergencyrussia [VMware, single low-end core, 2gb ram, the whole system boots in less than 10 sec …], ssd makes the difference here.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL585fdfe733e9: add shortcut keys to spec.rst] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL585fdfe733e9
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl about the repeated entries of shortcuts, (the no of repeated entires - 1 )= no of times I have manually restarted globalkeys from session settings.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Seems like it reads from global configs and appends to local ones everytime it starts.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Or everytime it's manually restarted.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> What say? Can you confirm this?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think of something similar
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Just delete the local conf file. Go to session settings using menu, restart globalkeys twice. Then check the shortcut keys from menu.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the problem might be that I have 3 globalkeyshortcuts.conf files
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in:
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and /etc/xdg/lxqt/globalkeyshortcuts.conf
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that might be generating conflicts.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [I think of something similar], But I think I can make it work without altering the order of starting things.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> which are the ones that should exist?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [that might be generating conflicts.], Yup! It definitely it. The last one you said should be removed and checked. I am doing that now.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [which are the ones that should exist?], First two of them.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and the new iso has only the first two?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> No it has all three.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Oh wait no!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> then the problem should be present in a new iso to.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It has first 2 only.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, taht sound better.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf0d684cfef70: Add screengrab stub] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf0d684cfef70
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [then the problem should be present in a new iso to.], Yeah the problem is there. I downloaded a new iso today and my results match that of @guiverc 's .
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Rn order seems the issue but there's more. I am trying something.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaf02707b7edb: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaf02707b7edb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd10e52ebce71: add Version to ScreenGrab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd10e52ebce71
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALeaac095daa7b: Add how to launch ScreenGrab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALeaac095daa7b
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I tried setting super+d for show/hide desktop, then removed local conf. Then restarted globalkeys. But. When I opened shortcut settings, it still shows meta+d for show desktop :/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [Yeah the problem is there. I downloaded a new iso today and my results match tha …], aaaaaaaaa, I don't know what happened. From somewhere every time I logout and login shortcuts are replicated (sum of config plus xdg)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> buuuuuut, from nowhere it keeps adding lximge-qt fro screenprint
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I don't know where it is, it was in teh file I deleted, but I deleted it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think we will have look at the cpp manual like old times wxl....
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8b8aef5373a5: Add new and save basic functionality to ScreenGrab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8b8aef5373a5
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, did you notice, when you open shortcut settings the lines for shortcuts which are not working (in your case, runner and show/hide desktop) are there in italics. But when you restart panel and runner, and check again, the lines are not in italics. Also, those which are repeated are in bold. I think there's some hint in th
<lubot> e formatting of lines in the shortcuts settings. I will ask upstream.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Also, did you notice, when you open shortcut settings the lines for shortcuts wh …], @HMollerCl @guiverc
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, re: log in time. The long log in time is only on booting after a shutdown. Further log out and log ins without rebooting are faster. Only a couple of seconds.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL002240b1b9d4: Add screengrab copy button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL002240b1b9d4
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [buuuuuut, from nowhere it keeps adding lximge-qt fro screenprint], Same. The latest installation doesn't have that 3rd file but I still have lximage-qt to print. But I also have screengrab set to print as from the file we ship under xdg-Lubuntu/lxqt/ gotta find from where it is getting it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Maybe is hard-coded...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> BTW startup after login in this vm took 2 seconds
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [BTW startup after login in this vm took 2 seconds], After reboot?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> no
<lubot> <HMollerCl> logout/login
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but the host is an i7 7560 @2,4 and has 16Gb ram an
<lubot> <HMollerCl> d sdd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL060138bc5323: Add keyboard shortcuts for keyboard shortcuts] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL060138bc5323
<lynorian> fwiw boot time is mostly io bound
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am speaking of log in times. The time taken after pressing enter on log in screen.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Boot time should be the time from pressing power button to the time it displays the log in screen. Isn't it?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> if you have login screen....
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will enable autologin and clock again.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: that day was speaking of log in time.
<kc2bez> The amount of time is mostly subjective when the terms "long" or "short" are used. Everyone has different expectations and hardware. If you are looking to gather quantifiable data take a look at `systemd-analyze` . lynorian is spot on with her assessment in that the faster the io the faster the load time. 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Agreed it depends on hardware. But when user has login screen. Users generally expect to get to desktop faster after logging in. It is like you need 5+7 secs to reach the login screen, thanks to noice hardware. But you need 10 secs after hitting enter on login screen. I am sure that doesn't feel so good about the os.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker you can stop lxqt-globalkeysd nad start it in terminal like: lxqt-globalkeysd --no-daemon
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you can also change the log level
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [@The_LoudSpeaker you can stop lxqt-globalkeysd nad start it in terminal like: lx …], One sec.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [you can also change the log level], How?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> look at lxqt-globalkeysd --help
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ack. Gonna finish the laddoo first.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you will also see that:   --config-file=FILENAME …       Use config file FILENAME. Can be used several times. …       The last loaded file is used to save settings. …       Default is: ${XDG_CONFIG_HOME}/lxqt/globalkeyshortcuts.conf
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and we're not giving any configi-file
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [and we're not giving any configi-file], So it uses default.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I run ity like this lxqt-globalkeysd --no-daemon --log-level=debug --config-file=/etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/lxqt/globalkeyshortcuts.conf … but still no good results
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but this italic font thing is a good way to start and ask upstream
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [I run ity like this lxqt-globalkeysd --no-daemon --log-level=debug --config-file …], Same. Was just about to say that.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe it is a bug.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [but this italic font thing is a good way to start and ask upstream], You noticed it right. I will create a new issue upstream. What's your GitHub username? I will tag you. Can we do that actually?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> hmollercl
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I mean can I tag people on GitHub?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [hmollercl], Ack.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> not sure
<lubot> <kc2bez> Which version are you running? Our patched version or git master?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [Which version are you running? Our patched version or git master?], II didn't knew we patched something in globalkeys
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [Which version are you running? Our patched version or git master?], Patched one.
<lubot> <kc2bez> wxl patched it yes
<lubot> <kc2bez> In order to file an upstream bug you need to test on the master.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [II didn't knew we patched something in globalkeys], Wxl patched it. To get it to use the global config which we ship.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but patched are made by agaida and Paolo kisa, not by us
<lubot> <HMollerCl> pathced/patches
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [In order to file an upstream bug you need to test on the master.], I am just asking about the italics.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [pathced/patches], wxl patched the version we are using. Phab one
<wxl> sorry been away ya'll
<lubot> <kc2bez> We should really should test the git master.
<lubot> <kc2bez> no worries wxl
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [We should really should test the git master.], Downloading it rn.
<wxl> i mentioned before we need to do git master. getting it in a ppa or on ci would be ideal.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hola! wxl:
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> i mentioned before we need to do git master. getting it in a ppa or on ci …], Instructions ploxxx.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Links would do.
<wxl> i will say the patch did NOT apply cleanly and so it took a little tweaking.. it's possible that may be part of the problem
<wxl> i don't *think* so, but perhaps
<wxl> that may be due to the fact that there's stuff in git master that supports that patch
<lubot> <lynorian> I have not timed it
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, your patch was different than what I had proposed. We could also test mine. But It's lost somewhere on phab.
<wxl> that's a worthy idea
<wxl> here's the ppa info https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/packaging-ppa/
<wxl> it is not written for a case like this where we're using git master
<wxl> that will take some hacking
<wxl> mainly as it relates to the tar ball
<wxl> this should provide some hints
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> First I need to get telegram on this new hardware I am testing. Its painfull to switch systems to talk.
<wxl> https://wiki.debian.org/Packaging/Intro?action=show&redirect=IntroDebianPackaging#Step_1:_Rename_the_upstream_tarball
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> https://wiki.debian.org/Packaging/Intro?action=show&redirect=IntroDebianPa …], Noted.
<wxl> give it a version like CURRENT_VERSION_STRING+gitSHA1~ppaN where N is some number. note you can't upload the same version so having that ppaN is nice.. you can just increment it and upload a new version
<lubot> <kc2bez> unstable CI should already be git master
<wxl> that's the other option
<wxl> i'm old and like ppas XD
<wxl> there's this https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/ci/
<lubot> <kc2bez> both are good and I'm old too ;)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [unstable CI should already be git master], Unstable CI link. I can add it to sources and update right?
<lubot> <kc2bez> add unstable CI as a ppa
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> give it a version like CURRENT_VERSION_STRING+gitSHA1~ppaN where N is some …], e.g. 1.0.4+git20190407-0ubuntu1~ppax not 1.0.4-1ubuntu2+giteneneifj2nrign3~ppax
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [e.g. 1.0.4+git20190407-0ubuntu1~ppax not 1.0.4-1ubuntu2+giteneneifj2nrign3~ppax], Ack.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> And hello @tsimonq2
<wxl> ah right
<wxl> seems @tsimonq2 dropped our ppa links from the ci instructions
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oops
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [And hello @tsimonq2], Hi
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-ci\
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-ci
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> hm both are behind master
<wxl> 0.14.1+git201908030058~eoan-0ubuntu1~ppa1 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> proposed or release pocket?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> whaaat
<wxl> that's released
<wxl> here's proposed 
<wxl> 0.14.1+git201908210048~eoan-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's because proposed is FTBFS XD
<wxl> well proposed has a newer one so *shrug*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> dh_install -O--buildsystem=cmake dh_install: Cannot find (any matches for) "etc/xdg/lxqt/globalkeyshortcuts.conf" (tried in ., debian/tmp)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh gee I wonder why it's FTBFS
<lubot> <tsimonq2> >_>
<wxl> so raman you could go fix ^ that problem in the ci/unstable branch and we could kick it into gear again
<wxl> orrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr just do a ppa
 * wxl drops the mic
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> so raman you could go fix ^ that problem in the ci/unstable branch and we …], This
<lubot> * tsimonq2 slaps wxl with a trout
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [dh_install -O--buildsystem=cmake dh_install: Cannot find (any matches for) "etc/ …], Where was this?
<wxl> there's an .install file calling for it
<wxl> flip it to usr/whatever
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> So both have failed to build?
<wxl> only because of our packaging not being appropriate to the current state of the code
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T75: need new Lenny!] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T75#2260
<wxl> so there were two patches in my commit.. i wonder if dropping this one wouldn't fix the problem https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/commit/0c5272e43f008854483efb111eab06e5e29785b2
<wxl> wait
<wxl> um
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> only because of our packaging not being appropriate to the current state o …], So I download the master from git. Build it. And install it? And check if it works nicely?
<wxl> i think the issue may somehow lie in the fact that there's stuff in /usr and stuff in /etc
<wxl> so that patch is /usr
<wxl> which is what upstream aims for
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what's in usr?
<wxl> they moved the config to /usr/share
<wxl> look at the patch
<wxl> we're using /etc in default settings
<lubot> <HMollerCl> apparenbty not the help:
<lubot> <HMollerCl> --config-file=FILENAME …       Use config file FILENAME. Can be used several times. …       The last loaded file is used to save settings. …       Default is: ${XDG_CONFIG_HOME}/lxqt/globalkeyshortcuts.conf
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> so that patch is /usr], F**** THAT CONFIG FILE IM USR/ WAS CAUSING THOSE DESKTOPSWITCH2 ISSUES FOR ME.
<wxl> yeah they probably forgot 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> So we just delete that file and try again now.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's where lxqimage-qt came from
<wxl> it should be ${XDG_DATADIR_HOME} as far as i can tell
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [/usr/share/lxqt/globalkeyshortcuts.conf], Yeah that. It's not needed. Why is it there? I think it's the one given by upstream.
<wxl> it's ok to have the one in /usr/share
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Yeah that. It's not needed. Why is it there? I think it's the one given by upstr …], Is it? wxl ?
<wxl> what's BAD is to install one in /etc
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> it's ok to have the one in /usr/share], Why?
<wxl> we should flip to /usr
<wxl> what's the value of $XDG_DATA_DIRS?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> bash: /usr/share/Lubuntu:/usr/local/share:/usr/share:/var/lib/snapd/desktop: No such file or directory
<kc2bez> /usr/share/Lubuntu:/usr/local/share:/usr/share:/var/lib/snapd/desktop
<kc2bez> jinx
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> /usr/share/Lubuntu:/usr/local/share:/usr/share:/var/lib/snapd/desktop], you have snaps installed.
<wxl> so that is the order that will be searched for files
<wxl> with $XDG_DATADIR_HOME taking precedence over all of them
<wxl> (which is why user changes always override everything)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> but wxl: the lxqt-globalkeys —help says differently.  … --config-file=FILENAME …       Use config file FILENAME. Can be used several times. …       The last loaded file is used to save settings. …       Default is: ${XDG_CONFIG_HOME}/lxqt/globalkeyshortcuts.conf
<wxl> point behind that if they install to /usr/share and we install to /usr/share/Lubuntu, our file will take precedence over theirs
<wxl> that's what i'm saying.. it's wrong
<wxl> https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/blob/master/xdg/CMakeLists.txt
<wxl> CMAKE_INSTALL_DATADIR
<wxl> emphasis on DATADIR
<wxl> https://specifications.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/basedir-spec-latest.html
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> emphasis on DATADIR], it should be only CMAKE_INSTALLDIR ?
<wxl> well this is where you have to sort of read between the lines.. that particular variable (CMAKE_INSTALL_DATADIR) is specific to the build instructions (read: cmake) but the reference to DATADIR points at $XDG_DATA_DIRS
<wxl> also the last commit message:  move shortcuts config fom /etc/xdg/lxqt to /usr/share/lxqt
<wxl> that specifically changed the variable from LXQT_ETC_XDG_DIR
<wxl> which is a hardcoded variable (wtf?)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> also the last commit message:  move shortcuts config fom /etc/xdg/lxqt to …], Yeah I saw that. but it's only for their conf file. but yeah that means we should put conf under usr/
<wxl> i should have noticed that when i sponsored your revision
<wxl> my bad
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> m too.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I noticed but didn't know that use/ takes precedence over etc/
<wxl> it's possible that there's still a bug but i don't think so based on the tests i did before
<wxl> huh
<wxl> i'm confused though because they're using QSettings which should use XDG_CONFIG_DIRS https://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qsettings.html#platform-specific-notes
<wxl> and they're not using setPath to make something custom
<wxl> oh jeez
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I just removed the conf from etc/ also the one from use/ and also my local one. Then pasted the conf in /usr/share/lubuntu/lxqt/  … Then restarted globalkeys. and voila! everything works as it should.
<wxl> they reversed our patch https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/commit/8d28f6ebcd818bb6051127a280cbd2930e1512e5
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> daamnnn wxl: you just came in and solved our issue in a min. Teach me also bhaiya! how so pro bhaiya?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Looks like y'all are having fun XD
<wxl> now they're using QStandardPaths
<wxl> and
<wxl> ConfigLocation	"~/.config", "/etc/xdg"
<wxl> GenericConfigLocation	"~/.config", "/etc/xdg"
 * wxl facepalms
<wxl> ConfigLocation	"~/.config", "/etc/xdg"
<wxl> GenericConfigLocation	"~/.config", "/etc/xdg"
<wxl> oops
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *facepalms twice*
<wxl> https://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qstandardpaths.html#details
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> https://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qstandardpaths.html#details], omg! the documentation is huuuge and verbose. I will have to read it all if I have to port something?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [omg! the documentation is huuuge and verbose. I will have to read it all if I ha …], Yes :P
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> adding it to bookmarks.
<wxl> at least it's readable
<wxl> https://cmake.org/cmake/help/git-stage/command/install.html
<wxl> read that and tell me what ${CMAKE_INSTALL_DATADIR} is
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The dir where CMake installs the data? :P
<wxl> i *THINK* it's necessarily /usr (which is $CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX) /share
<wxl> SO
<wxl> it seems those are problematic
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> read that and tell me what ${CMAKE_INSTALL_DATADIR} is], <DATAROOT dir> ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> it seems those are problematic], so what's the fix for our problem? can we add a conf file to /usr/share/lubuntu/lxqt using any repo from phab?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> or we go and apply the master ?
<wxl> talking on lxqt
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> i am joining in a sec
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: can't find you on #lxqt
<wxl> oftc
<wxl> sorry
<The_LoudSpeaker> oftc means? 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Instead of freenode
<The_LoudSpeaker> Ohh! 
<wxl> i think i see the problem
<wxl> it's actually not your commit raman
<wxl> it's mine
<wxl> i should have installed the config to /etc/xdg
<wxl> i'm a little surprised that the /usr/share one even causes problems
<The_LoudSpeaker> So tell me what I should do now?
<wxl> that said, it's clear the implementation in the patch we have is a little funky
<wxl> we really need to get this new stuff
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> we really need to get this new stuff], master then?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> git master I mean
<wxl> we really need this https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/commit/8d28f6ebcd818bb6051127a280cbd2930e1512e5
<wxl> and here's where things get nice and funky: it reverts some of the patch i submitted
<The_LoudSpeaker> It was merged 1 hour ago
<kc2bez> If I am following agaida there is more to come.
<wxl> right there's one more
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> If I am following agaida there is more to come.], Don't follow agaida, you'll end up somewhere upside down XD
<kc2bez> XD
 * kc2bez sprinkles salt
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/issues/135 … This one I suppose?
<lubot> * tsimonq2 salts @teward001 for reasons
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [I just removed the conf from etc/ also the one from use/ and also my local one. …], only runner one is not working.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl can you test once ?
<wxl> this too https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/issues/132
<ubot93> Issue 132 in lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys "duplicated entries in shortcuts conf" [Open]
<wxl> seems we've got several issues left to deal with
<wxl> but that one at the very least (the one that's there now) is essential to fix the config file *LOCATION* problem
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> but that one at the very least (the one that's there now) is essential to …], can we somhow add a config under /usr/ ?
<wxl> we don't want to do that
<wxl> we want it under /etc
<wxl> that's where it's being looked for
<wxl> lxqt-globalkeys needs to be patched to have the default config file installed there
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> like a modified patch of this https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/commit/0c5272e43f008854483efb111eab06e5e29785b2 ?
<wxl> no just change the debian packaging
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> what?
<wxl> the problem is right here https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lxqt-globalkeys/browse/ubuntu%252Feoan/debian/lxqt-globalkeys.install$9
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> we just have to remove that line?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: what's the right way to change the location of an installed file? we have a file in usr/share and we want it in /etc/xdg
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: what's the right way to change the location of an installed fil …], no no. we don't want it. we want to remove it na? we already have one in /etc/
<wxl> is it just `usr/share/blah etc/xdg` in an install file?
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker remember what i said: our locations will take precedence
<wxl> put an executable called "blah" in every folder in your path and then do `which blah` and it will be in the very first one
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> is it just `usr/share/blah etc/xdg` in an install file?], Yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Season to taste ofc
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> put an executable called "blah" in every folder in your path and then do ` …], can't understand blah of this message.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> use english
<wxl> so raman just change `usr/share/lxqt/globalkeyshortcuts.conf` to `usr/share/lxqt/globalkeyshortcuts.conf etc/xdg/lxqt`
<wxl> fixed
<wxl> alternate possibility: drop the patch that changes CMakeLists
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> so raman just change `usr/share/lxqt/globalkeyshortcuts.conf` to `usr/shar …], doing it now. have to boot my work system.
<wxl> when i say "blah" i literally mean "blah," but you can call it anything. "foo," "chimichanga," "hasdjkfgaksdfguwhgfujwgyuasdgfyuagsdfyusdgf"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxldoesntknowhowtopackage
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<kc2bez> Ouch
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> oooooo!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Jk ofc :P
<wxl> uh huh
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> */me grabs popcorn*
 * wxl hands the reigns to tsimonq2 and goes on vacation for several years
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No pls don't go XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lubuntu_bot [*wxl: hands the reigns to tsimonq2 and goes on vacation for several years*], *returns to find everyone not even remembering him*
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> XD
#lubuntu-devel 2019-08-28
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> `raman@JARVIS:~/phab/globalkeys-pck$ git clone ssh://git@phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/lxqt-globalkeys.git … Cloning into 'lxqt-globalkeys'... … Warning: Permanently added the ECDSA host key for IP address '[64:ff9b::44b7:6631]:2222' to the list of known hosts. … git@phab.lubuntu.me: Permission denied (publickey). … fatal: Could
<lubot>  not read from remote repository. … Please make sure you have the correct access rights … and the repository exists. … raman@JARVIS:~/phab/globalkeys-pck$`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> cannot clone using ssh.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry, been away commuting
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wouldn't it be better to define the config file when running lxqt-globalkesyd ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> with —config-file=xxxxx
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl @tsimonq2 ^
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm on 18.04 now, so can't test
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> booting my test system now. I will test.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will remove every config file and only keep one in /etc/ then use the —config-file option.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> that's what you want me to do?@HMollerCl ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [raman@JARVIS:~/phab/globalkeys-pck$ git clone ssh://git@phab.lubuntu.me:2222/sou …], any thing for this?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm ot sure I'm understadig well the problem
<kc2bez> Check your ssh key
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> Check your ssh key], It's the same that is on phab.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but what I'be undertand is that upstream use /usr/... and we want to use /etc/...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> is ok?
<kc2bez> Upstream code has issue HMollerCl
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [is ok?], yeah.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> Check your ssh key], I had copied my ssh key from older install and then run ssh-add to add that to new install.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> should I generate new?
<kc2bez> I was able to clone globalkeys via ssh
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok,so to avoid upstream problem, we could make lxqt-globalkeysd use the config file we want and instead of patching the code, we could defne the config file with —config-file
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm not sure if it is doable in a easy way. wxl, @tsimonq2 ??
<kc2bez> They claim there should be fix forthcoming soon
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and if it comes we change the way we call lxqt-globalkesyd
<kc2bez> There is this upstream issue https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/issues/132
<ubot93> Issue 132 in lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys "duplicated entries in shortcuts conf" [Open]
<kc2bez> This one that got merged already https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/issues/135
<ubot93> Issue 135 in lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys "No way to remove global shortcuts" [Open]
<wxl> @HMollerCl the session doesn't use --config-file by default does it? also i'm not sure we want to do that because it may mean global takes precedence over home
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker did you add your key on phab itself?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker did you add your key on phab itself?], yeah.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> lite anyways, I created a new one
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> and added that.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> worked
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl the session doesn't use --config-file by default does it? also …], It does not
<wxl> @HMollerCl yeah i think that's a much more dangerous route
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T75: need new Lenny!] Guephren (Fernando) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T75#2261
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> How to enable autologin?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> While installing I had selected to not autologin.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7048e0ca0247: Add keyboard shortcut to quit ScreenGrab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7048e0ca0247
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0038879d2487: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0038879d2487
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T75: need new Lenny!] JyotiGomes (Luís Rafael Gomes) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T75#2262
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [How to enable autologin?], Is in the manual, I'm on mobile now, can't help more
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [How to enable autologin?], You have to edit `/etc/sddm.conf` add `user=USERNAME`
<lubot> <kc2bez> Here is the chapter in the manual https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.1/3.1.9/sddm_configuration.html
<lubot> <RikMills> discover is switching its notifier from a plasmoid to a SNI. does lubuntu have its own update notifier now?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> almost
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but it will be good to look at it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> for example, I have some issues regarding some questions when files change during upgrade and don't use debconf.
<lubot> <RikMills> update or upgrade, or both?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Upgrade
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @RikMills ^ that kind of stuff
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [/me salts @teward001 for reasons], *returns the salt for other reasons*
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL43210cb9d9a5: Add Edit in menu] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL43210cb9d9a5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL17a07bdd5ae9: Add type drop down to ScreenGrab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL17a07bdd5ae9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3d6e52bb8227: Add Delay field to ScreenGrab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3d6e52bb8227
<lubot> Sbego was added by: Sbego
<lubot> <Sbego> Hello
<lubot> <Sbego> Help me please
<lubot> <Sbego> (Photo, 1024x768) https://i.imgur.com/XDbvAPp.jpg Many telegram apps
<wxl> !support
<ubot93> For Lubuntu support, please join the #lubuntu channel on IRC or https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support for Telegram.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL84de9f344832: Add include mouse pointer checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL84de9f344832
#lubuntu-devel 2019-08-29
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what was this one word that means "short term-solution" more like a patch than a solution
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> anwered myself, workaround
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T116:  vpn connection does not ask for password ] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T116
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hey guiverc (or someone): could you please check to make sure today's 19.10 daily doesn't boot to GNOME Shell by default? I have it on good authority that Ubuntu MATE does at least. :P
<guiverc> ack
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Much appreciated :)
<guiverc> (I already have ISO, just writing to media...)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 guiverc we have gnome-shell blacklisted because it happened on frbraury https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED9644dc44033391213807ea3b024353d52c4bdb9d
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so, If we don't have this problem you could tell mate to do the same.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [@tsimonq2 guiverc we have gnome-shell blacklisted because it happened on frbraur …], That's a good point
<lubot> <tsimonq2> A spot check for wackiness doesn't hurt though :P
<lubot> <RikMills> There could be other stuff pulled in that messes with expected behavior
<guiverc> no gnome shell on BIOS boot; gnome-keyring, gnome-icon-theme, gnome-accessibility-themes, gnome-themes-extra etc only appear on dpkg -l |grep gnome
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and network-manager-gnome ??
<guiverc> yeah .. I got bored typing them in... boots fine on UEFI too.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> good, nm-gnome is important.
<Guest20506> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DFytxz9bZ8/  (19.10 live .. dpkg -l |grep gnome |pastebinit)
<lubot> <RikMills> (Photo, 1280x729) https://i.imgur.com/4WNU68j.jpg
<lubot> <RikMills> ubuntu-mate iso ^^
<guiverc> i remember clearly the 19.04 [lubuntu] daily having it..  ~2 weeks as i recall
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, that's why we decided blacklist it.
<guiverc> (wasn't two weeks, 2019-02-13 to 2019-02-17  #1815837)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf6a2c9de02e1: Add screenshot for ScreenGrab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf6a2c9de02e1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALad68609d8df3: Start customizing section of ScreenGrab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALad68609d8df3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL05c62ebc7f0d: Add Default file to save as] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL05c62ebc7f0d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1e433754e90d: Add copy to clipboard when saving field] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1e433754e90d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcdfe376de39b: Add bottom buttons] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcdfe376de39b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc7a8e90a762e: Add ScreenGrab-Main screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc7a8e90a762e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8a7013549f44: Switch screengrab into toctree] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8a7013549f44
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4ab0d7ba125c: Remove old screenshot as this is no longer default] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4ab0d7ba125c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEEDe15f012c84ee: Drop fwupdate in favor of fwupd (LP: #1841744)] Mario Limonciello <mario.limonciello@dell.com> committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEEDe15f012c84ee
<lubot> <HMollerCl> do we have meeting now?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or in 40 more minutes?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh shoot, you're right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Who's here?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> o/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Can someone trigger !standup from IRC?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can't right now
<lubot> <kc2bez> I can
<kc2bez> !standup
<ubot93> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez @The_LoudSpeaker wxl[m] guiverc it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting. Please announce yourself for roll call! Afterwards, in order of announcement, post your items and be sure to mention when you're done.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hans goes first :)
<kc2bez> I can't stay however
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okay
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, not much on my side apart from ubuconla
<lynorian> \o
<guiverc> o/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> some small changes in update-notifier
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and this issue with nm-tray and vpn that ask for passwd https://phab.lubuntu.me/T116
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Triage, Open] vpn connection does not ask for password: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T116
<lubot> <HMollerCl> here is upstream issue https://github.com/palinek/nm-tray/issues/44
<lubot> <HMollerCl> EOF
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nice work!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aa and with @The_LoudSpeaker and wxl where trying to find out this shortcut behaivour
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okay, cool :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez do you have anything since you have to go?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Here, let me know when your like me to start
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> *you'd
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @SamuelBanya [Here, let me know when your like me to start], Will do
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll let Dan go whenever he's ready
<lubot> <tsimonq2> lynorian: gogogo :)
<lynorian> Ok I spellchecked the whole manual 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> NICE
<lynorian> and then started writing most of screengrab
<lynorian> well did spellcheck whole thing now that featherpad has spellchecking
<lynorian> well am still on starting the customizing section of screengrab
<lynorian> oh and on eoan wrote more things that will need updating for 19.10
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Are we going to be good to make a 19.10 branch from master on release day and switch prod over?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> How do you want that to work?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Otherwise we were talking about a version switcher at one point, yeah?
<lynorian> prod right now is based of 19.04
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<lynorian> branch
<lynorian> I am making 19.10
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's currently on the master branch, correct?
<lynorian> yes
<lynorian> so please don't merge master to 19.04 now
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okay, how about I do this... I can set it up so all requests are redirected to https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/ - we can host the 19.04 branch there. We can then do https://manual.lubuntu.me/dev/ which has master and once we release 20.04 we can do https://manual.lubuntu.me/lts/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The only thing then becomes how we do version switching
<lynorian> ok undertood and that sounds nice
<kc2bez> I am back for a few minutes. 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Long term we could even make https://manual.lubuntu.me redirect to a page under lubuntu.me which would just have a simple version list that the user could select
<lynorian> yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> At the end of the day lynorian this is your baby, and whatever you'd like to implement I'll go with :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Do you want to write up some sort of actionable plan that Lubuntu sysadmin can work on? Take my words as suggestions because you have the final decision :)
<lynorian> the landing page with version select sounds good 
<lynorian> I do like these suggestions
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okay, cool. Let's coordinate after the meeting
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez: Do you want to go real quick since I know you have a time constraint?
<kc2bez> Not much to add other than I sent out a tweet re: wallpaper contest. We have been getting a few submissions following that. 
<wxl> o/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okay, nice! Anything else Dan?
<kc2bez> Hopefully back at it later this week or weekend. 
<kc2bez> that is it for me. thanks. 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sounds good, take your time. We aren't going anywhere :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks for your work, both Dan and Lyn :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think guiverc was next?
<guiverc> Only thing to report is i'm having bad pain problems which impact concenentration so achieving little.  In 3rd week of this so i'll be more forgetful, and this may remain awhile.  I'm good for 5-15 min tasks, but longer quality drops, and returning to tasks I tend not to remember much & have to start again.
<wxl> feel better, guiverc 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I wish you the best guiverc
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks for your testing work recently
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @SamuelBanya did you want to go?
<lynorian> I hope you feel better guiverc
<lubot> <tsimonq2> BRB, getting my Yubikey so I can hop on IRC...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> uff, take care guiverc
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> o/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Let me know when you'd like me to speak. Don't have much tho. Been mostly ill.
<tsimonq2> Okay.
<tsimonq2> I think wxl goes now.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Bueller?
<tsimonq2> Let's let @The_LoudSpeaker go then.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Oh missed my spot. Yeah ping me again later sorry about that
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah. So: … Tasks: Reopened T59.  … I think we have a fix. Thanks to wxl . He came in like a knight in shining armour that day and noticed the /usr/ config file.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Will close the task this weekend.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> phab.lubunut.me
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Oops!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Anyways. Other than that, I haven't been able to understand what wxl said about xscreensaver. Gotta read again and ask him again.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> About the grub-theme. Reading grub 2 documentation to understand how to put a script in /etc/default/grub.d
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Will have to add it via rDEFAULTSETTINGS.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> A new folder will be created.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It's okay right to add it via rDEFAULTSETTINGS?
<tsimonq2> With the GRUB theme, I'd argue that it should go in the artwork repository.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> While the config goes there. The original theme would go to rARTWORK.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> With the GRUB theme, I'd argue that it should go in the artwork repos …], Yeah. The theme files would go to artwork. But the config script which exits the /etc/default/grub will go to rDEFAULTSETTINGS.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Makes sense?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> phab.lubuntu.me/T30
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, shoot me up with next tasks. Like T99.
<tsimonq2> We can discuss after the meeting, but the config should be associated with the files it's installing. :P
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Miscellaneous: … Got a couple of friends sign up for the wallpaper theme. Hope they send entries before 4th. Some of them already did.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> We can discuss after the meeting, but the config should be associated …], Sure!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> That's all from me.
<tsimonq2> Okay, cool.
<tsimonq2> Anyone else?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @SamuelBanya
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hey thanks man
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> It's been a while since I have had stomach surgery three weeks ago and am super out of the loop. I remember trying the iso tester but not really getting far with it. If there are some basic support level tickets that need to be handled or something easy, let me know and I'd like to work on something to help out the team.
<tsimonq2> Okay, sounds good, thanks for your interest.
<tsimonq2> Get well soon!
<tsimonq2> I'll paste my stuff now.
<tsimonq2>  - I start school this upcoming Tuesday. This means that you will see me more spontaneously, and at times I might get my phone taken away when I'm at school. I have one semester left of this hell^M^Mhigh school before I get to college, so it'll be the last point at which I'll really be completely spontaneous.
<tsimonq2>  - Worked on getting Qt 4 axed, the plan is to get it out of the archive by 20.04's release at the very latest. Last I heard from @RikMills, KDE 4 is now out of the archive, now it's just a matter of thwacking the rest.
<tsimonq2>  - Recovering 2FA on my end since Authy decided to not let me into my account after I reflashed my phone. Sigh. I'll have to follow up with their support team.
<tsimonq2>  - I sponsored the update notifier, but it was rejected because of license issues. Hans said he fixed them, I'll have to take a look again.
<tsimonq2>  - Coming up: September 12th is UI freeze, September 19th is Documentation String freeze, September 26th is the Beta, October 3rd is the translation deadline, October 10th is the RC, and October 17th is release day. Let's keep it going and get what we need to get in done! https://phab.lubuntu.me/T41 is the master task, please try to get your stuff done ASAP. Remember, a quiet release week is a 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Wishlist, Open] Lubuntu 19.10: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T41
<tsimonq2> good release week. Test early and often. :)
<tsimonq2> Not much else from me.
<tsimonq2> Let's see, @The_LoudSpeaker, @kc2bez, guiverc, @Guephren, and wxl all have blocker tasks open. Let's get 'er done. :)
<tsimonq2> If you have any questions, let me know.
<tsimonq2> AOB?
<lynorian> oh wow new version of noblenote in eoan
<tsimonq2> Isn't that Qt 4? hmm
<tsimonq2> Do we still ship that??
<lynorian> doesn't seem like it
<lynorian> yes we still do
<lynorian> not qt4
<tsimonq2> Oh yeah? Interesting.
<tsimonq2> Cool.
<lynorian> was qt4 in 19.04
<lubot> <Guephren> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> Let's see, @The_LoudSpeaker, @kc2bez, guiverc, @Guephren, and wxl all …], What are blocker tasks?
<lynorian> and now it is not ugly
<tsimonq2> Nice to see it was ported.
<tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Guephren [What are blocker tasks?], All subtasks of https://phab.lubuntu.me/T41
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Wishlist, Open] Lubuntu 19.10: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T41
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Looks like your task is https://phab.lubuntu.me/T75
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Low, Open] need new Lenny!: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T75
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Looks like we have two potential Lenny designs. Looks like you and @JyotiGomes will have to battle XD
<tsimonq2> Anyway, I think that's all.
<tsimonq2> Great work everyone, as always. :)
<tsimonq2> Of course, if you want to follow up with anything from the meeting, you're more than welcome to.
<tsimonq2> OH, and we're starting to package Qt 6.
<tsimonq2> I have PPAs ready to go with the CI.
<tsimonq2> With the goal being "sometime around the first Qt 6 release" I'd like to see if we can work on porting LXQt. I've heard that Qt 5 -> Qt 6 porting will be much, much easier than Qt 4 -> Qt 5.
<tsimonq2> I'll admit it's ambitious, but we'll see how it looks.
<lubot> <Guephren> @tsimonq2 [Looks like we have two potential Lenny designs. Looks like you and @JyotiGomes w …], I don't battle! I am ok with both his and my option, so y'all can choose whichever you want.
<tsimonq2> I was joking :D
<lubot> <N0um3n0> Forgive me my little activity, but I am with the family far from home, when September arrives I will possibly return to my normal activity.  I was testing fcitx configurations with some languages
<lubot> <Guephren> *Hides swords*
<tsimonq2> Sounds good @N0um3n0, thanks for your work!
<lubot> <N0um3n0> Thanks and sorry ;)
<tsimonq2> It's okay :)
<tsimonq2> We're all volunteers.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rART6cd79f1519e3: Fix version number to be consistent with the release name.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rART6cd79f1519e3
<lynorian> tsimonq2 I also will not be around this weekend am taking a few days off after a few contigous months 
<tsimonq2> Well deserved lynorian :)
<tsimonq2> Let me know if you need anything.
<tsimonq2> We really do appreciate your work.
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Did you want to tackle this versioning scheme before or after your vac?
<lynorian> I kind of want after if that is ok with you
<tsimonq2> Sounds good to me. When do you plan on returning?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 I would like that you have a look at lubuntu-grub-theme package from the PPA: https://launchpad.net/~theloudspeaker/+archive/ubuntu/lubuntu-grub-theme-devel
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> If you notice, there's a postinst
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> File
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Which edits the /etc/default/grub file.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> And runs update-grub
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But since during installation, grub is Installed the last, and there's no /etc/default/grub available when theme is Installed, the installation of theme here should be done in two parts. First copy the required files to /boot/grub/themes/  … Second, add a script under /etc/default/grub.d/ … The second step's where rDEFAULTSETT
<lubot> INGS comes in.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But wait. I have an idea. What if I added that script in the package itself? We won't have to add anything to artwork or defaultsettings, just have to install the package normally. Do you think you can add the package from my ppa to default repos? If only installing the package during installation does the job?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Whatever changes I have to make to rDEFAULTSETTINGS can be done via the postinst file I am speaking about.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^ @tsimonq2  wxl:
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#2270
<The_LoudSpeaker> I just tested what I wanted to test. voila! plan works. but I have an exam today so won't be able to update to the ppa. will do by the weekend.
<wxl> sorry everyone. it's been super busy both at home and at work, so i've been out of the loop entirely, really.
<kc2bez> same here wxl 
#lubuntu-devel 2019-08-30
<wxl> @SamuelBanya if you want to do support here's all the resources to watch https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/support/
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ok cool. I do tech support at work so that's good too. Definitely want to flex some terminal usage too.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks for the headsup Walter
<wxl> @SamuelBanya it's a super great way to learn stuff, too!
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Didn't want to be left outta the loop since I use Lubuntu all the time and really like the team. I just feel like I always try to commit to something and never complete it. Hopefully there's something on that list I can knock out in that case.
<wxl> @SamuelBanya support is a never ending need so if you could jump in there, it would be huge.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Yeah I'm in the support channel for one. But you'd recommend all those given support links right aka to Mastodon, Twitter etc?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> And do we create support tickets? I ask because I do Zendesk tickets at work and I'm wondering if Phabricator supports that idea.
<wxl> @SamuelBanya it's good to at least watch all those places. in an ideal world, Mastodon/Twitter replies would come from the official account, but you can point your reply to the POC
<wxl> @SamuelBanya we don't really have a support ticket thing and i guess it would kind of duplicate effort. just look at new messages on all the places and there you go :) if there's a sticky one, reach out for help.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> So you would always tag a person in any reply on any platform. Like with the @ symbol here for example
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> ?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T56: Transfer testcases to the actual testcase branch] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56#2271
<guiverc> @SamuelBanya you don't need to @ tag users on real IRC; but those on other platforms (telegram etc) it's helpful as I understand it
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T56: Transfer testcases to the actual testcase branch] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56#2272
<lubot> Alejandro was added by: Alejandro
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker look at this https://github.com/kotelnik/plasma-applet-redshift-control
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [@The_LoudSpeaker look at this https://github.com/kotelnik/plasma-applet-redshift …], Ack.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Noted.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but is plasmoid
<The_LoudSpeaker> umm. qtpass says I should install gnupg but I already have it installed.
<The_LoudSpeaker> here: https://share.riseup.net/#KgKbzutHCLiEheJhUhoE-Q
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ new bug?
<lubot> <aptghetto> No, it is an old bug
<lubot> <aptghetto> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtpass/+bug/1829693
<The_LoudSpeaker> That page says it's in daily iso. But I am on 19.04 stable build.
<The_LoudSpeaker> but according to @kc2bez it works fine in 19.04
<The_LoudSpeaker> But doesn't work on mine.
<lubot> <aptghetto> You can edit ~/.config/IJHack/QtPass.conf and add the path to `gpg` manually or you install the package `gnupg`
<lubot> <aptghetto> I did not test it on 19.04
<The_LoudSpeaker> yeah solved it using the latest comment there. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks!
<lubot> <aptghetto> @aptghetto [You can edit ~/.config/IJHack/QtPass.conf and add the path to gpg manually or yo …], I mean install `gnupg2`
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5e5382e79866: Add Current date and time] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5e5382e79866
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALccc04d7cd9d6: Add Autosave screenshot prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALccc04d7cd9d6
<wxl> nope, i can go to #lubuntu-ru
<wxl> argh
#lubuntu-devel 2019-08-31
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T56: Transfer testcases to the actual testcase branch] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56#2273
<lubot> Daniel Bonhaure was added by: Daniel Bonhaure
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hey Daniel Bonhaure!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you want to start contributing or you need help with something, feel free to reach out :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (same goes for anyone too!)
<lubot> <Daniel Bonhaure> Ok 👌👌, thanks Simon..
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No worries! Out of curiosity, what's your reason for joining?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Actually, this is a cool thing to use a poll for
<lubot> <Daniel Bonhaure> I would like to contribute in the near future. By staying in this group, I hope to learn how to do it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool! What kind of contributions would interest you?
<lubot> <Daniel Bonhaure> I'm programer, so I would like to contribute with related things that I have the ability to do.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Makes sense. What languages do you have experience with?
<lubot> <Daniel Bonhaure> mostly python, but also java, c, c++
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Perfect
#lubuntu-devel 2019-09-01
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: you up? 
<wxl[m]> At the phone. What's up? 
<The_LoudSpeaker> Check pm.
<lubot> <wxl> @tsimonq2 [<reply to image>], I'm interested in staying in this channel so I can find new ways to prank Simon
<lubot> <teward001> lol
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [I'm interested in staying in this channel so I can find new ways to prank Simon], Hahahahahaha
<lubot> <teward001> well wxl DID find an interesting site
<wxl[m]> 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Huh? :P
<wxl[m]> 🎉💣
<lubot> <paintface07> @wxl [I'm interested in staying in this channel so I can find new ways to prank Simon], 👍
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T56: Transfer testcases to the actual testcase branch] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56#2274
<The_LoudSpeaker> anyone using irssi here?
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ @tsimonq2 do you?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> anyone using irssi here?], Yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ @tsimonq2 do you?], Yes
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Yes], check pm
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl about shortcuts, you said I have to change this line: … https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lxqt-globalkeys/browse/ubuntu%252Feoan/debian/lxqt-globalkeys.install$9
<wxl[m]> Yep
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> so I should change it to usr/share/lxqt/globalkeyshortcuts.conf etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/lxqt/globalkeyshortcuts.conf ?
<wxl[m]> Yep
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ack.
<lubot> <emergencyrussia> @Daniel Bonhaure [I'm programer, so I would like to contribute with related things that I have the …], Science it's Lubuntu, imo lxqt is a good way to start. … At least … 1. We are now doing a lot of work on qps since it's an old project and most parts of it have to be rewritten … 2. Screengrab needs refactoring … 3. There
<lubot>  are a lot of issues in github lxqt that need some kind of actions
<lubot> <emergencyrussia> Qterminal and qtermwidget are also in trouble since they were forked from Konsole a long time ago and no one really understands the code. Would be great if someone worked on that.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl check P39 and P40 please.
#lubuntu-devel 2020-08-24
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/471/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/148/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/193/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/148/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/223/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/194/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/472/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/149/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/472/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/211/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/150/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/473/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/224/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/212/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/225/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/213/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/213/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/155/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/396/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/156/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/397/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/397/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/156/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/157/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/398/
<lubot> Yano Rewos was added by: Yano Rewos
<lubot> <Yano Rewos> Hello. Good evening. I am new in this group.  … . I have a question with my Lubuntu. I make 2 partition in my hard drive. One partition can be used to copy and move file but the other one is cant, especially when i want to move a large file.... … May be you can help me....🙏🙏🙏
<lubot> <kc2bez> @Yano Rewos [Hello. Good evening. I am new in this group.  … . I have a question with my Lubunt …], This is the development channel for Lubuntu. For support join the support channel linked here https://lubuntu.me/links or our Discourse forum at https://discourse.lubuntu.me
<lubot> <Yano Rewos> @kc2bez [This is the development channel for Lubuntu. For support join the support channe …], Thanks😁🙏
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfac99e414cb6: Update K3b version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfac99e414cb6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL85e47a9c960e: Update Search box prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL85e47a9c960e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [R59:22ac5ad2a601: add transparency for menus] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/R59:22ac5ad2a601
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [R59:7aece7937b21: update man] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/R59:7aece7937b21
#lubuntu-devel 2020-08-25
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi! someone knows how to handle tests in python now that setup.py doesn't support it?  I wonder how softwarreproperties is doing it, they used it @tsimonq2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0f6c89c83dc9: Update notifier version bump] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0f6c89c83dc9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/150/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/473/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/406/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/226/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/433/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/416/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/406/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/194/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/433/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/419/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/214/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/416/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/433/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/406/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/416/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/475/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/152/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/195/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/226/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/419/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/219/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/219/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/685/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/685/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/685/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/476/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/153/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/227/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/215/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/220/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/686/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/220/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/153/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/476/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/228/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/216/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/216/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/433/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/407/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/417/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/158/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/419/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/399/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/399/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/158/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/686/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/686/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/434/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/420/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/221/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/687/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/221/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @HMollerCl [Hi! someone knows how to handle tests in python now that setup.py doesn't suppor …], moved to pytest, in case someone has the same problem.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [R59:c5e56346bfb2: change to pytest] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/R59:c5e56346bfb2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [R59:f3e3ab8d8b82: Revert "change to pytest"] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/R59:f3e3ab8d8b82
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [R59:1e710e26c28a: Revert "Revert "change to pytest""] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/R59:1e710e26c28a
#lubuntu-devel 2020-08-26
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf62c30ac0fa3: Fix bad wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf62c30ac0fa3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/154/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/477/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/477/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/154/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/155/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/478/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/478/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/158/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/187/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/195/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/228/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/229/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/159/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/159/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/613/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/174/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/613/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/613/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/174/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/188/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/182/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/424/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/424/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/159/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/400/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/182/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/424/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/400/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/159/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/155/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/479/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/156/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/230/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/160/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/217/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/479/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/231/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/218/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/156/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/188/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/219/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/219/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/424/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/175/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/160/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/401/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/401/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/189/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/614/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/614/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/175/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/183/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/425/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/183/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/425/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/160/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/161/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/614/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/425/
#lubuntu-devel 2020-08-27
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/157/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/480/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools/372/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/408/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools/372/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/162/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/162/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/190/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/201/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/201/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/480/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/161/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/184/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/402/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/481/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/481/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/158/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/191/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/162/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/162/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/202/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/403/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/420/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/217/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/592/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/232/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/198/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/420/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/425/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/418/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/592/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/173/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/177/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/429/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/233/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/420/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/174/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/426/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/593/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/165/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/403/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/426/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/204/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/447/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/177/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/452/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/423/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/390/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/428/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/452/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/179/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/507/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/177/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/507/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/204/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/223/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/221/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/424/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/159/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/482/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/482/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/163/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/404/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/425/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/421/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/593/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/404/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/166/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/421/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/429/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/178/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/223/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/452/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/179/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/204/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/391/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/234/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/191/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools/372/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/408/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/222/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/159/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/406/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/167/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/409/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/420/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/198/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/175/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/166/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/689/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/222/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools/373/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools/373/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/391/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/426/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/184/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/176/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/409/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/163/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/202/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-themes/164/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/429/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/168/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/423/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/423/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/176/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/407/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/407/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/429/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/176/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/452/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/409/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/175/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/425/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/429/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/410/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/185/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/177/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/178/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/224/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/690/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/417/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/178/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/417/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-themes/164/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/391/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/177/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/423/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/419/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/690/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/421/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/447/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/180/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/177/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/178/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/427/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/186/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/418/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/426/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/175/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/427/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/427/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/185/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/421/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/593/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/419/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/421/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/203/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/218/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/234/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/419/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/199/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/192/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/163/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/178/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/174/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/430/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/175/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/427/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/178/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/594/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/448/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/424/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/205/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/507/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/429/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/508/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/425/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/425/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/453/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/508/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/448/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/427/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/175/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/175/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/178/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/163/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/218/
#lubuntu-devel 2020-08-28
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/414/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/422/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/422/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/187/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/422/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/410/
<lubot> Rajorshi2 was added by: Rajorshi2
<lubot> <Rajorshi2> Hello
<lubot> <Rajorshi2> @lugito [<lugito>  3[  13Lubuntu CI  3]   15focal_stable_nm-tray   4just failed after suc …], Why there are so many codes like these?😅😅
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/160/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/160/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/483/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/483/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/164/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/414/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/187/
<lubot> <Rajorshi2> I am really confused
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/449/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/410/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/484/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/161/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/422/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools/155/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/180/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/170/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools/375/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/616/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/168/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/179/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/168/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/428/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/691/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/179/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/177/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/454/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/223/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/426/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/224/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/429/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/429/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/186/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/509/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/429/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/510/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/178/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/170/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/166/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/596/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/411/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/179/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/415/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/423/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/188/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/423/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/450/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/406/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/485/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/164/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/162/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/406/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/432/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/171/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/180/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/412/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/420/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/617/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/412/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/415/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/180/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/617/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools/376/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/180/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/194/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/420/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/415/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/425/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/180/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/425/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/425/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools/156/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/428/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/423/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/428/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/432/
<lubot> <kc2bez> @Rajorshi2 [Why there are so many codes like these?😅😅], This is the Lubuntu development channel. That is output from our continuous integration.
<guiverc> @leokolb, do you do any testing of Ubuntu?  or just flavors?   I just tested my latest Ubuntu and it fails too of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1892754  (it's yesterday's daily, so I can't file on iso.qa.ubuntu for tracking/attention purposes until updated to todays; I'll do it tomrrow if I remember.. I do see attention on server not booting in #ubuntu-devel that maybe the same issue (may also be different.. EFI 
<guiverc> missing issue)
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1892754 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Unable to boot in UEFI+secure boot mode" [Undecided, Confirmed]
 * guiverc realizes it wasn't yesterdays ubu..   i'll have to work it out tomorrow
<lubot> Joe was added by: Joe
#lubuntu-devel 2020-08-29
<lubot> <Leokolb> @guiverc [<guiverc> @leokolb, do you do any testing of Ubuntu?  or just flavors?   I just …], So far just flavors but will test Ubuntu today and latest lubuntu(2808) as well
<guiverc> thanks @Leokolb, I got to test Ubuntu 20.04, fails with mkusb|dus & gnome-disks created ISOs on secure-UEFI; logged on iso.qa.ubu & bug report
<guiverc> my hope of being Ubuntu is Canonical staff will be more interested :)  
<lubot> <Leokolb> ok will do.
<guiverc> thanks @Leokolb
<lubot> <Leokolb> will run 3 tests/Ubuntu ..next few mins
<guiverc> thanks, no hurry... sudodus & me found the same.. your different hardware will just confirm other device(s)
<lubot> <Leokolb> ok
<lubot> <Leokolb> 2 fails 1 success..will post on QA site
<lubot> <Leokolb> 2 out 3 failures ..I will wait for next update for further testing
<guiverc> thanks @Leokolb, appreciated :)
<lubot> <Leokolb> no prob:)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Anoyone know how to handle translationes .po files when packaging?
#lubuntu-devel 2020-08-30
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa6afb4399d87: Update upgrade-notifier.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa6afb4399d87
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [R59:5cb72b782871: added lintian override for LXQt menu category] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/R59:5cb72b782871
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [R59:b5f8b109f28a: fix extended-description-line-too-long lintian] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/R59:b5f8b109f28a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [R59:8edaf8958384: change default --data-dir value] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/R59:8edaf8958384
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [R59:35ef6f8c7bbf: added translateable text] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/R59:35ef6f8c7bbf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#3667
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa8cdf235b505: Add showing amount of packages] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa8cdf235b505
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/452/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/180/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/166/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/185/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/170/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/169/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/411/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/411/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/169/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/490/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/167/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/415/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/460/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/182/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/422/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/230/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/415/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/181/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/190/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/429/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/429/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/422/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/167/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/396/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/412/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/430/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/170/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/170/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/182/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/396/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/412/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/429/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/172/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/432/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/181/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/172/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/191/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/432/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/600/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/191/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/460/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/432/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/430/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/207/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/424/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/183/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/181/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/230/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/461/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/182/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/396/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/168/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/491/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/422/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/182/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/168/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/413/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/171/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/171/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/413/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/190/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/170/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/452/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/696/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/491/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/415/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/231/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/429/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/183/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/181/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/430/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/242/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/186/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/204/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/207/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/697/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/424/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/242/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/600/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/430/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/461/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/424/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/452/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/600/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/204/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/231/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/230/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/181/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/186/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/182/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/172/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/190/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/422/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/231/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/431/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/208/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/431/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/184/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/183/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/182/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/432/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/191/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/461/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/462/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/425/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/416/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/453/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/191/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/171/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/243/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/183/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/397/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/433/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/423/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/192/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/431/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/173/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/601/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/182/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/431/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/416/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/697/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/430/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/431/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/397/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/423/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/433/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T137: improve theming] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T137#3668
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [R59:82c7bc0cf4df: clean] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/R59:82c7bc0cf4df
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [R59:01401a60fc61: clean] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/R59:01401a60fc61
